# [v.3.5] Knightfall's Mirrored Cosmology



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

This thread is for redesigning my Kulan cosmology so that I can fit both *World of Kulan* and *Dark World* (Maran) into the same cosmology. The overall layout of the cosmology will likely stay the same but I'm planning on tweaking some things to make it compatible with both campaign worlds.

The idea I have is that in this new cosmology, which I've entitled the *Mirrored Cosmology*, for every world, their is a world that mirrors it. (So, a bit of Trek has influenced it a bit, I'll admit.) Now, not all mirrored worlds are exact duplicates with the good characters being the evil ones. Sometimes they are simply worlds where concepts are flipped.

Kulan and Maran for example.

Kulan is a world filed with many continents, hundreds of gods, and a sense that good tends to win over evil. Maran is the exact opposite. It has only one set of deities, only one major continent, and evil dominates the world, but hasn't been able to completely wipe out good.

Kulan has more races than you can count, Maran doesn't have anywhere near as many unique races.

Kulan uses the standard classes, and almost any class or prestige class can be found on the world. Maran uses only a select few classes and it dominated by the generic classes from UA.

Anyway, you get the point.

So, what I need to do is take my existing Kulan cosmology, and add a sense of dualism to it. Now, my Outer Planes already have this, in it's design, but I want to expand on the idea. (I guess the Inner Planes could be said to be mirrored, as well.)

Plus, my two campaign worlds aren't the only worlds linked to the cosmology. Thus, I want to allow for the idea of expansion. I use a more harsh version of *Spelljammer* for Kulan and Maran, which is detailed on *Beyond the Moons*. (link)

The *Core Spelljammer Cosmology* I've come up with is for the standard D&D world (i.e. Greyhawk), while the *Plane of Unseen Infinity* takes one beyond the reality of the core D&D worlds and into the *Farspace Reality*.

This is where Kulan and Maran exist.

Thus, I've designed a set of campaign worlds that aren't directly tied to Greyhawk, the Forgotten Realms, or Eberron. That way I can limit my players ability to travel to those worlds. It isn't impossible, but it isn't easy either.

Anyway, I'm getting ahead of myself. For now, this thread will be for working on fleshing out my versions of the Inner and Outer Planes, and how they relate to the Material Plane. This cosmology is great influenced by Planescape, D&D Manual of the Planes, D&D Epic Level Handbook, D&D Deities & Demigods, and Beyond Countless Doorways (from Malhavoc).

You will notice many similarities between the Core D&D Cosmology and the Mirrored Cosmology, but the differences will prove substantial. As with all my campaign design threads, this will be a ongoing process and I will step back from it from time to time. For right now, it's important to work on this as my current campaign is about to go Epic. (May the Gods help my plotlines!)

Feel free to comment and offer suggestions. I always like answering questions about my D&D design concepts, and good questions always fires my imagination and makes me think of things in different ways.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972
-----------------------------------
First up...a general overview.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

*COSMOLOGY OVERVIEW*​
*The Transitive Planes
Ethereal Plane
The Hinterlands [of the Lost]* (modified) *
*Plane of Mirrors* (modified)
*Plane of Twilight* (RPB) (new)
*Spire of the Outlands* (re-envisioning of the Spire) *
→ Magic does not become impeded near the Spire in this cosmology, but is instead enhanced.
*Spirit World
Temporal Maelstrom* (based on what is in the 3E _D&D Manual of the Planes_ and the 2E _AD&D Chronomancer_ accessory) (name borrowed from Angel)
*_*​* The Hinterlands of the Lost and the Spire of the Outlands are considered to be Ascendant/Descendant planes. (See the section on Ascendant/Descendant Planes for more details.)

*The Inner Planes
Elemental Planes*
· Elemental Plane of Air
· Elemental Plane of Earth
· Elemental Plane of Fire
· Elemental Plane of Water
*Para-Elemental Planes* (PS)
· Para-Elemental Plane of Ice
· Para-Elemental Plane of Magma
· Para-Elemental Plane of Ooze
· Para-Elemental Plane of Smoke
*Unique Elemental Plane*
· Elemental Plane of Wood

*The Outer Planes

The Ascendant/Descendant Planes
Crystal Roads of Deluer* (BCD, modified)
*Clockwork Nirvana of Mechanus* (modified)
*Ever-Changing Chaos of Limbo* (modified)
*Ouno, the Storm Realm* (BCD, modified)
*Concordant Domains of the Outlands* (re-envisioned)
· Upper Outlands
· Lower Outlands

*The Upper Planes
Mechanus Ascendant
Eternal Paradise of Anu* (RPB) (new)
*Peaceable Kingdoms of Arcadia*
· Abellio
· Buxenus
*Seven Mounting Heavens of Celestia*
· Lunia
· Mercuria
· Venya
· Solania
· Mertion
· Jovar
· Chronias
*Twin Paradises of Bytopia*
· Dothion
· Shurrock
*Deluer Ascendant
Blessed Fields of Elysium*
· Amoria
· Eronia
· Belierin
· Thalasia
*Ouno Ascendant
Wilderness of the Beastlands*
· Krigala
· Brux
· Karasuthra
*Mystic Glades of Arborea* (modified)
· Arvandor
· Aquallor
· Mithardir
*Heroic Domains of Ysgard* (modified)
· Ysgard
· Muspelheim
· Nidavellir
*Starry Skies of Linnunrata* (RPB) (new)
*Limbo Ascendant

The Lower Planes
Limbo Descendant
Burning Shadows of Kin-Li’in* (BCD)
*Windswept Depths of Pandemonium*
· Pandesmos
· Cocytus
· Phlegethon
→ Unseelie Court
· Agathion
*Infinite Layers of the Abyss*
· Demonweb Pits replaced by Palpatur (BCD)
*Tarterian Depths of Carceri*
· Orthrys
· Cathrys
· Minethys
· Colothys
· Porphatys
· Agathys
*Ouno Descendant
Gray Waste of Tuonela* (modified)
· Oinos
· Pohjola (RPB) (new)
· Niflheim
· Pluton
*Deluer Descendant
Bleak Eternity of Gehenna*
· Khalas
· Chamada
· Mungoth
· Krangath
*Nine Hells of Baator*
· Avernus
· Dis
· Minauros
· Phlegethos
· Stygia
· Malbolge
· Maladomini
· Cania
· Nessus
*Infernal Battlefields of Acheron*
· Avalas
· Thuldanin
· Tintibulus
· Ocanthus
*Ten Courts of Hell* (BCD)
*Mechanus Descendant

Demiplanes of the Mirrored Cosmology
Common Ground* (modified)
*Darklands* (re-envisioning of a region from the Plane of Shadows)
*Hall of Twilight* (RPB) (new)
*Plane of Graves* (RPB)
*The Maze* (BCD)
*The Observatorium* (modified)

*Other Planes of the Mirrored Cosmology
Afqithan* (SEP) (new)
*Curnorost, Realm of Dead Angels* (BCD)
*Far Realm
Godsland* (LKM) (new)
*Plane of Faerie* (modified)
· Faraenyl (BCD)
*Plane of Molten Skies* (CoB)
*Plane of Serenity* (RPB) (new)
*Plane of Unseen Infinity* (RPB) (new)
· Avidarel, The Sundered Star (BCD)
· Carrigmoor (BCD)
· Kulanspace (RPB)
→ Rock of Bral (SJ) (modified)
· Maranspace (RPB)
· Shadow of the Spider Moon (SJ) (Poly)
· Venomheart, Haven of the Sleep Pirates (BCD)
*Region of Dreams
Seelie Court* (wanders)
*Sleeping God’s Soul* (BCD)
*The Violet* (BCD)

*Unique Planar Cities
Demiplanar Cities*
· City of Union (modified)
· Hinterlost (RPB) (new)
· Sigil, City of Doors (modified)
*Planar Cities*
· Balefire (modified)
· Conil-a-Ald (modified)
· Tu'Narath



> BCD = Beyond Countless Doorways (d20 sourcebook); CoB = City of Brass; LKM = Lankhmar (1st Edition); PS = Planescape (2nd Edition); Poly = Polyhedron; RPB = Robert “Knightfall1972” Blezard’s Homebrewed Worlds; SEP = New plane created by Jameson “Sepulchrave II” Ferris; SJ = Spelljammer (2nd Edition)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

*What are Ascendant / Descendant Planes?*

*ASCENDANT / DESCENDANT PLANES*
In the Mirrored Cosmology, their is always a flip side to every view point. This is true for the entire cosmology. Thus, planes that are strickly lawful neutral or chaotic neutral mirror each other but don't mirror the concept of good vs. evil. However, in the Mirrored Cosmology, the Outer Planes are physically divided by this concept.

The Upper Planes exist above Sigil, while the Lower Planes exist below Sigil. which still sits in the center of the Outer Planes. So, how do I handle planes such as Limbo and Mechanus, not to mention the Outlands? Where do they go?

The answer was simpler than I thought. *They exist on both sides of that cosmic coin.*

When visiting the Upper Planes, it is possible to reach Mechanus and/or Limbo's portal towns just by walking the upper ring. But at the same time, you can also reach them by walking the lower ring. Those two planes are both ascendant and descendant. They are both influenced by good and by evil, and, thus, have a unique place in the cosmos. (Deluer and Ouno are also like this.)

For the Outlands, things are a bit different. There isn't one plane known as the Outlands, instead there are two. The Upper Outlands lead to the Upper Planes, while the Lower Outlands lead to the Lower Planes. (I'd like to have better names for them, but at this point "Upper" and "Lower" will have to do.)

(The Hinterlands are like this too, but the effect isn't as pronounced.)

Note that the portal towns for Deluer, Limbo, Mechanus, and Ouno exist on both the Upper and Lower Outlands, which confuses the Nine Hells out of Primes (and planewalkers from other realities). There aren't 8 portal towns for these planes, only 4. They are the same towns, although a traveler would feel like he's stepped into a mirrored community, as a ascendant / descendant portal town "feels" different depending on which side of the cosmos you are on.

On the Ascendant side, everything seems brighter and more peaceful. On the Desendant side, the portal town seems darker and on edge. But it's the same town with the same people. Only the traveler has changed, due to the power of good vs. evil.

Anyone have a headache, yet?   

Note that this "feeling" is also true for the Ascendant / Descendant Planes, depending on how you arrived on the plane. If you arrive on Limbo from the Ascendant side, then everywhere you go, things seem to be more vibrant and alive -- more positive. If you come from the other side, then beware slaadi bearing gifts. Perception more than belief rules the Mirrored Cosmology. Belief is important, but it tend to become skewed.

No where else is this more noticable than on the Spire of the Outlands. Called the Spirelands, for short, it exists on both sides of the cosmos as well, and it is VERY different from the Spire in the Core D&D Cosmology. The spire is plane unto itself, and is considered true neutral. Magic is not impeded the closer you get to the spire. The spire is a transitive plane from the Upper Outlands to the Lower Outlands. Note: You can't physically get to Sigil by walking the Spire, but you can fly from the Spire to Sigil, if the Lord of Sigil is willing to allow you passage.  (More on that later.)

*Note:* Sigil is never considered Ascendant or Descendant, but it is different in this cosmology.

At the very center of the Outer Planes, or what planewalkers call the Center of Everywhere, is a gateway from the Ascendant side of the Spirelands to the Descendant side. This gateway isn't a physical gate (well, sort of), just a "feeling" one gets when you cross over.

Just before the center, if a person looks up then they will see Sigil above and in front of them. If the person looks behind them, then they see the lands of the Spire stretching out before them with the lands of the Upper Outlands in the distance, with a radiant light everywhere.

During this walk, the person has the feeling that they are walking "DOWN" towards Sigil. In front of them is only what can be described a mirror image of where the traveler has just come from, but darker. In this mirror, the traveler actually sees himself approaching from the other side, a much darker version of himself. Almost like someone was holding up a mirror to his soul.

To physically pass through to the other side, one must walk through the mirror. (Think Alice in Wonderland, except the mirror has no frame and extends as far as the eye can see, and beyond.)

Once on the other side, everything flips. You still feel like you're walking down, but it's a down that makes you nervous, unless you heart is black. The Center of Everything is now behind you, and Sigil now seems to be more above and behind you. The more troubling lands of the Spire stretch out in front of you with the lands of the Lower Outlands in the distance, with a fiery light everywhere. If you look at your reflection in the mirror, behind you, you see a more bright and cheerful version of yourself staring back.

It's very surreal.

Well, in a nutshell, that's what i mean by Ascendant and Descendant for this cosmology. Let the questions a mental mayham begin!!!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

*A Note about Drow in this Cosmology*

While drow don't exist on the World of Kulan they do exist on Dark World, thus they have a place in cosmology, but I'm not sure how I'm going to handle it. What I can tell you for certain is the Demonweb Pits don't exist in this cosmology anf neither does Lolth. I've never been a fan of that deity and I refuse to allow her existance in my cosmology.

Thus, the drow of Dark World (and elsewhere) will worship different deities. Part of me likes what has been done with the drow for the the Eberron campaign setting, but I'M not going to duplicate it. I want to come up with my own idea. (A lot of the drow of Maran live above ground and have fiendish blood, but they also live in the Dark Below.)

Both spiders and scorpions will play a part so I can still use driders, and make scorpionfolk related to drow. (Hmm... maybe.) Pacts with demons and devils is common amongst the drow of Maran. Those drow that live above ground tend to be lawful evil, while those living below ground are more often chaotic evil.

Anyway, just typing...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

*A Note about the Core D&D Deities in this Cosmology*

Many of the deities from the Core D&D Pantheon have made it into this cosmology, regardless of the worlds. In order to keep these deities from dominating the cosmos, I've reduced their powers (not including racial deities). This is new change I just made.

The idea is simple, those deities are not from this reality, and are thus considered "alien" deities by the other deities of this cosmos. However, any core deity that was a demigod before, stays a demigod.

Here's what I mean...

For World of Kulan, the following D&D deities have influence, but are less powerful...

Boccob
Celestian
Ehlonna
Erythnul
Joramy
Kord
Olidammara
Sotillon
Telchur
Trithereon
Ulaa
Wee Jas
Xan Yae

Heward, Wastri, and Zuoken are also deities for Kulan but they are all demigods. Heward is a hero deity on Greyhawk, I believe, but I wanted the god to be more important for Kulan.


For Dark World, the following D&D deities have influence, but are less powerful...

Heironeous
Hextor
Nerull
Obad-Hai
Pelor
St. Cuthbert
Vecna


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

*Realms Deities in the Mirrored Cosmology*

Like the core deities of D&D, most of the deities of the Realms are cosidered to be "alien" deities, and reduced in power. However, those Forgotten Realms deities that are taken from real world mythos are an exception.

So, for World of Kulan, the following Forgotten Realms deities have influence...

Akadi
Eilistraee
Grumbar
Ibrandul
Istishia
Kossuth
Loviatar
Mielikki
Nobanion
Oghma
Vhaeraun
+
Gods of Zakhara

However, since Loviatar, Mielikki, and Oghma are based on real world mythos, they have different power levels in this cosmology., Also, I've decided to make Eilistraee stronger in this cosmology; she is considered an Intermediate Deity.

Dark World doesn't use any of the Realmsian deities.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

*Other Real World Deities in the Mirrored Cosmology*

I've always been into the various panthons and deities of the real world, both as a student of history and as a gamer. However, I prefer to use those deities and pantheons in unusal ways.

For example, for the World of Kulan, and specifically, for the Lands of Harqual, I have used many real world deities to fill out the two main pantheons of that continent. The Pantheon of the North (i.e. North Gods) are the deities for the good guys. The Pantheon of Swords (i.e. Sword Gods) are the ones for the bad guys.

Both pantheons, as well as a group of unaligned deiites known as the Interloper Gods, have real world gods and goddesses in the mix, even some from the same mythos.

For the North Gods, I have included Aegir, Bast, the Daghdha, Hades, Inanna, Lokun (i.e. Loki), Narvi, and Vali. For the Sword Gods, I have included Angrboda, Druaga, Hiisi, and Math Mathonwy. And for the Interloper Gods, I have included Ahto, Apollo, Dike, Dionysus, Hel, Loviatar, Mielikki, the Nine Daughters, Ptah, Rán, and Sigyn.

I've even built a mythos around the inclusion of all these deities, which you can read about on my Kulan Wiki her on EN World (_currently being rebuilt_).

Note that not all of the above deities are as they would be in their traditional real world-inspired D&D pantheons. Hades, for example, is LN in my cosmology, not NE. (Lokun is CN, not CE. And Inanna is LN, not LE.)

Basically, the rule is that if the deity is in Monster Mythology or On Hallowed Ground then the deity likely exists in this cosmology, somewhere, but the deity may or may not be altered.

Here are the Real World pantheons that have the most influence in the Mirrored Cosmology...

*The Asgardians*
This is the pantheon with the most changes. In the Mirrored Cosmology, Ragnarok has come and gone. Many of the worlds where the Norse Gods had worshippers have been destroyed by Surtur. Asgard lies in ruins and many of the Aesir and Vanir are dead, or have "changed" in strange ways. (The most unusual of these is Loki, who now calls himself Lokun.) However, the cosmos didn't end, like the Norse believed it would and more of them survived than was believed, if you can call what most of them now exist as as survival. (Even old Odin survived, although he now calls himself Wotan, and aimlessly wanders Ysgard.) Those that have survived are little more than lesser deities or demigods, except for those that have attached themselves to another pantheon (i.e. Lokun). *Note:* Ragnarok and the Divinity War between the North Gods and the Sword Gods (of Harqual) happened at the same time. Some believe that the Divinity War sparked the beginning of Ragnarok.

See here for a possible outline of this concept.

*The Aztecs*
The Aztecs Mythos is detailed in four issues of Dragon Magazine. I finally have all four and, as a result, this Pantheon is about to become one of the more powerful ones in the Mirrored Cosmology. (I'm going to miss the print version of Dragon so much.)

*The Babylonians and Sumerians*
These two pantheons aren't major forces for Kulan, but they have a lot of influence on the planes. Anshar, Druaga, and Marduk are the powerhouses of the Babylonians. Enlil, Inanna, and Nanna-Sin are the powerhouses of the Sumerians. Note that Inanna isn't considered a Sumerian deity anymore, and is instead known throughout the cosmos as a member of the North Gods.

*The Celts*
The celts have a lot of planar influence, but tend to stick to their own. There are exceptions, however. Arawn, the Daghdha, Math Mathonwy, and Oghma have all strayed from the expected path.

*The Egyptians*
I use Gary Gygax's Necropolis for World of Kulan, but I also make use of the information presented in Deities and Demigod. This is one of the most powerful pantheons in the cosmos, but they are limited on Kulan. In this cosmology they are known as The Khemitians!

*The Finns*
I've always liekd the Finns and after making Hiisi one of the worst evils in the universe, the rest just joined the party. Note that I prefer to use the Finnish version of Loviatar and Mielikki instead of the Realms versions. Ahto, Hiisi, Loviatar, Mielikki, and Untamo have the most influence.

*The Greeks*
The greeks are definitely not the powerhouse pantheon like they are in other cosmologies. They have fallen on hard times, and decadance and corruption has spread through Olympus like a plague. Their faith is limited to one small area, on Kulan, although they have many followers throughout the cosmos. Many of the Olympians have begun to stray away from their roots with Apollo, Dike, Dionysus, and Hades having all gone their own way, and they are very different from the Olympians we all know. (Zeus has sort of lost his mind.)

*The Titans*
As a result of the Olympians fall from grace, the worship of the Titans has gained a resurgance.Cronus, Gaea, Rhea, and Uranus all have considerable influence across the cosmos.

*Note:* None of these Real World deities exist on Dark World.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*Layout of the Planes*


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*A closer look at Plane of the Unseen Infinity...*

What follows is how I interpret "space" for the Mirrored Cosmology. This information has been up on Beyond the Moons for some time now, but I'm incluidng it here for completeness.

*THE PLANE OF THE UNSEEN INFINITY*​
*An Introduction to Farspace*
_Riley Hanolder couldn’t believe his luck.  As a xenoform expert in Baron’s Stone, a small asteroid city in Allorspace, his chance to study other races and cultures were limited.  It was hard to study something that didn’t live where you grew up.

But now, now all that would change.  The alien spelljammer, the Alathon, had landed on Baron’s Stone two nights ago and had instantly caused a stir amongst Riley’s friends and neighbors.  Of course, they had originally thought that the aliens, a purple-skinned humanoid race called the raia, were invading Baron’s Stone.  Only when the captain of the Alathon stepped out onto the space-rock did the town realize these aliens weren’t out to conquer them.

The captain held out fine silk, unlike anything Riley had ever seen before, as a gift.  He told the people of Baron’s Stone that his people were traders from a distant part of known space and would gladly sell the town anything it wanted from his ship’s stores at a discount as long as the crew could use some local supplies to repair the Alathon.  Damson Wonersson, the local mayor, gladly accepted the raia captain’s gift and stated that Baron’s Stone would be happy to help.

Riley had been amazed by the raia from the first moment he met them.  Their spelljammer was unlike anything he’d ever seen before.  Obviously a special design put together by them, the Alathon was extremely sturdy and made out of something the raia called durawood – wood that is a strong as steel.

And now, here Riley was.  On the Alathon heading towards the edge of Allorspace and its crystal shell.  He had known instantly that the raia were his chance at begin his xenoform study and get off Baron’s Stone.  Riley stood on the bow of the Alathon looking towards the edge of his home sphere, hoping to get a glimpse of its crystal shell for the first time.

Then he saw it.  It looked plainer than he thought it would.  The great shell was pitch black and featureless.  He had known it would be, of course.  Every spacer living in Allorspace was taught that from infancy.  It’s just that he had hoped his parents had been wrong.  Riley sighed looking over his shoulder towards where Allorspace’s asteroid field would be if he could see it anymore.  He hadn’t even left the sphere yet and he was homesick.

Riley turned back towards the shell just as the captain stepped up next to him.  The shell was now looming over the raia spelljammer, yet the ship had yet to slow down.  Riley looked at the captain with some concern.

“Uh captain,” Riley didn’t want to appear rude so he did his best to be diplomatic.  “You are planning to enter the flow, correct?”

“You are correct, Master Riley.”  The captain was one for formality on his ship.  “But not quite yet.  We haven’t passed beyond the boundary of the sphere yet.  There is no rush.”

“B-but captain,” Riley swallowed hard.  “The shell.  We’re going to hit it.”

“Ah, yes,” the captain smiled at Riley warmly.  It was meant to reassure the boy that everything would be fine.  “Something I forgot to mention about my people.  We are not from your space.”

“I don’t understand.”  Riley was confused. “You already told me you were not from Allorspace.”

“Ah, but you see, I meant your conception of Arcane Space.”

“W-what?”

“My people are from a place beyond what you perceive as the crystal shell.  In reality, there isn’t a shell there.  You just think there is.”

“Y-your not s-serious.”  Riley was ready to throw himself overboard.  “The only thing beyond the shells is the phlogiston.”

“That is what you believe, Master Riley.  It is not what the raia believe.”

Riley watched in horror, as the shell loomed closer and closer to the Alathon.  They were going to hit.  Riley was going to die.  The sage of Baron’s Stone screamed in terror as the ship sped up.  The crew stood there motionless as the ship raced on.  Then the captain spoke.

“Believe, Master Riley.  There is no shell.”  His tone was deep and powerful.

“There is no shell.”  The crew spoke as one voice, their eyes closed in meditation.

Riley closed his eyes and held his breath.  He spoke the words over and over in his mind.  There is no shell. I’m going to die.  There is no shell. I’m going to die.  Riley opened his eyes.

“Oh… my… god!”

The Alathon contacted the shell and passed through it like it wasn’t there.  The ship had passed right through the shell without a portal or anything.  Riley felt faint.

He looked back to see that there wasn’t any sign of the shell, just the star of Allorspace in the black of space.  But it was what stretched out all around him, which unsettled his stomach.  Billions of stars as far as the eye could see.  Riley was used to seeing stars but not like this.  It was so surreal. Riley steadied himself on the rail of the bow, trying not to vomit.

“I-it’s not possible.  W-where is the flow?  Captain, what is this place?”

“Master Riley… welcome to farspace.”_


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*What is Farspace?*
The Unseen Infinity.  The space beyond space.  What is beyond, but hidden.  Farspace.  The Plane of the Unseen Infinity has many names but it is the last one, which is the most used.  It is ironic really, for farspace isn’t that far away at all.  It just seems like it is the first time you discover it exists.

Farspace can be best described as being an extension to space that is hidden by a person’s perception of the universe.  What does that mean?  Well, let me try to explain.

In the Outer Planes, belief is everything.  It shapes everything around you including the very essence of the Outer Planes.  That is why there are planes aligned to good and evil, as well as chaos and law.  That is why the Gods exist, because of belief.  This is why there are factions in Sigil and why Sigil doesn’t exist in every universe.  Belief is everything on the Outer Planes.

Now imagine if you will that belief could shape reality from the Material Plane.  Not on the Material Plane, just around it.  Could this not have lead to the existence of wildspace, the phlogiston and the crystal shells of our reality?  Ask yourself, why do crystal shells exist?  Don’t have an answer, neither did a lot of sages both on the prime and in the Outer Planes when I asked them.  They asked their colleagues what they knew, who in turn researched the possibilities and then asked the faithful of the gods to divine the answer, who turned around and ask their gods why crystal shells exist.

And what do the gods tell the faithful?  Well, it depends on the god but usually it is long-winded and cryptic without revealing anything of importance.  And when the faithful interpret these divinations, aren’t they written down as being the canon of their gods.  These faithful then pass on this knowledge to others as belief.  It is belief that defines the gods and the planes of existence.  Therefore, it is belief itself that creates how each individual sees the universe.

Now do you understand?  No.  All right, let’s try a different approach.

What if the god of the faithful tells them that beyond the world there is space?  And what if that god also tells the faithful that beyond space is even more space, filled with billions of stars.  And that around these stars are countless worlds, that may or may not contain life.  Given that the faithful believe in their god and what he or she or it tells them, wouldn’t that belief have power?  Wouldn’t that belief shape their lives, their homes, their country, their world, and yes, even their universe.  Yes, of course it would.  For belief is powerful.  Powerful enough to wage wars and travel the world to see these wonders that the faithful believe in.  And to travel to space and see what belief tells them is already there.

Hmm, what if gods don’t tell their faithful the same thing as other gods?  Well, that’s what holy wars are for, I guess.  Gods with different beliefs believe that their way is the right way for their followers.  If the faithful of God-B preach something else to the masses then they are heretics and, thus, enemies of the followers of God-A.  This usually leads to thousands of years of conflict as the faithful of God-A try to wipe out the faithful of God-B and vice versa.

How does it end you say?  Well, sometimes it doesn’t.  And sometimes one belief wins out over the other and either converts the other God’s followers or kills them all.  It’s not a nice thing to think about, really.

Anyway, sometimes belief is so strong that it shapes reality by the will of the faithful and by word of mouth.  When enough people in a sphere believe the same thing, this causes that belief to be manifest in reality.  Thus, many worlds believe in crystal shells and, thus, those shells exist for them.  However, in other spheres across the universe, some worlds don’t believe in crystal shells.  And for them, shells don’t exist.

Hmm, what’s that?  What if one world in a sphere believes in one thing while another world in the same sphere believes another.  Weren’t you paying attention when I was talking about holy wars, gods and the faithful?  It’s the same thing just on a larger scale.  Really, you should drink less mead.

Now, where was I?  Ah yes, different belief in different spheres.  You see, many people across the universe believe that beyond space is simply more space.  A lot more!  No, no!  Not like a jug of mead is a lot more than a mug of mead.  A lot more!  More than your puny living mind can interpret, obviously.  Hmm, what did I say?  Oh nothing, here have another drink…

– From a conversation with Terrigimar, the spacefaring lich​


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*What is Farspace? (cont.)*

The Plane of the Unseen Infinity is a plane that can be added to the Core D&D Cosmology of Spelljammer if a DM so wishes.  This concept greatly expands the boundaries of the Spelljammer universe and DMs should think long and hard before adding it to their campaign.

The Plane of the Unseen Infinity or Farspace is space beyond the boundary of wildspace and the crystal shells.  It exists in the same universal state as wildspace and is, thus, an extension of wildspace.  The thing that sets it apart from wildspace is that it can be said to exist on top of the phlogiston (or below it if you prefer).

Farspace has its own unique spheres separate from those found in the shell reality (see the sidebar _Realities: Breaking the Boundary into Farspace_ for details on realities).  However, these spheres are not enclosed by crystal shells and are for the sake of simplicity like our own solar system, with a touch of magic.  They are still called spheres by the inhabitants of the farspace reality.  In Arcane Space, the word sphere is synonymous with the phrase solar system.



> *SIDEBAR: Realities: Breaking the Boundary into Farspace*
> The whole basis for farspace is that there are, throughout the multiverse, different realities.  This isn’t the same thing as saying there are different Material Planes.  For billions of alternate Material Planes can exist in a single reality.  The classic Spelljammer campaign setting is a good example of a particular reality.  It has wildspace, the flow, crystal shells and billions of Material Planes as part of its reality.  This reality is known as the shell reality.
> 
> Farspace is part of a different reality, the farspace reality.  This reality isn’t the same as the shell reality but is coterminous with it.  Most of those that live in this reality aren’t aware of the shell reality.  Only those farspace travelers that regularly travel the flow know of the inhabitants of the shell reality (see Movement and Combat).  A farspace reality inhabitant that is aware of the shell reality can often break the boundary that separates the two realities and enter the shell reality.
> ...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*Farspace Traits*
Farspace is coterminous with The Infinite Planes of the Starry Void (Wildspace, shell reality).  The plane is coexistent with the phlogiston and the Ethereal Plane.  Unlike wildspace of the shell reality, farspace does not touch the Material Plane or the Plane of Twilight (or the Plane of Twilight, which replaces both the Astral Plane and the Plane of Shadow in the farspace reality).  Thus, to cross into a shell reality Material Plane from farspace, one must either enter wildspace or the Ethereal Plane first then travel to the Material Plane.  Crystal shells can never touch farspace, as the shells are part of different cosmological reality. Farspace doesn’t have an atmosphere of any kind and is a perfect vacuum.

Note that there isn’t a wildspace for every sphere within farspace.  The inhabitants of the spheres of farspace call the space around their planets simply ‘space’. They refer to the space beyond the sphere as farspace simply because it is farther out into space.  Both of the words ‘space’ and ‘farspace’ refer to the same plane of existence.  Thus, a farspace spelljammer can access the flow from ANYWHERE on the Plane of the Unseen Infinity but NOT from the Material Planes that are a part of the farspace reality.  The spheres of farspace do not interact with the phlogiston.  Sphere is only a descriptor or another way of saying space near the celestial bodies

Also note that in an alternate Spelljammer Campaign set in Farspace, the spheres of the shell reality do not bob, float or drift through the phlogiston.  The shells are stationary as described in the essay, called _The Currents of the Phlogiston_, posted at _Spelljammer: Beyond the Moons_ (by Richard J. Pugh) and it is the currents of the flow that move, giving the impression of the shells bobbing or floating.  The spheres of the farspace reality are, of course, stationary as well.

Farspace has the following planar traits:

· Objective Directional Gravity
· Standard Time
· Infinite Size
· Alterable Morphic
· No Elemental or Energy Traits
· Mildly Neutral Aligned
· Impeded Magic: While, for the most part, magic works in farspace the way it does in wildspace.  Magical fire doesn’t need air to work properly but if the end result a spellcaster wants requires an atmosphere (i.e. oxygen) then that end result cannot occur.  For example, a Fireball spell will work but it hasn’t any chance of lighting an object or person on fire.

Also, many divine spells such as _Call Lightning_ don’t work in the depths of farspace because of the spell’s link to the natural world.  It is the choice of each DM to decide which spells he or she wishes to restrict in the cold vacuum of farspace.

Note that the spell _Imprisonment_ doesn’t have any effect in farspace, although it could function normally on any rogue celestial body (planet, asteroid, etc.).


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*Farspace Links*
Links to other planes are possible in farspace, just as in wildspace.  Farspace may have links to the one of the Elemental Planes or other Inner Planes.  A direct link from farspace to one of the elemental planes causes elemental material to spill out into the depths of farspace.  Such an elemental portal is very rare.  Portals to negative or positive energy-dominant planes can form, as well, and are not as rare as elemental portals (but still rare).  A portal to a negative-dominant plane is called a death hole, while a portal to a positive-dominant plane is called an effervescent (see _Features of the Plane of the Unseen Infinity_).

The Ethereal Plane is coexistent with farspace but rarely does a permanent portal form between this plane and farspace.  _Ethereal Jaunt_ and _Etherealness_ are good ways to temporarily escape a bad situation such as a fouled atmosphere or deadly monster (as long as that monster can’t follow you).

Note that a farspace aware character doesn’t need to create a link between farspace and wildspace.  To them, there isn’t such a thing as crystal shells.  Farspace travelers can and do travel anywhere in the universe with this same belief.  Some races can even travel to other realities of space unhindered, as their belief is so powerful that it overrides the very nature of the other reality (i.e. the raia).


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*Farspace Inhabitants*
Many of the animals, beasts and magical beasts that exist in wildspace also live in farspace.  Buzzjewels, comet steeds, firebirds, giant space hamsters, kindori, krajen, lhee, puffers, q’nidar, scavvers, skullbirds, space owls, space swine, spaceworms, zards and zurchins are just as home in the Plane of the Unseen Infinity as they are in wildspace.  The main difference between the creatures encountered in farspace versus those encountered in wildspace is size.  Farspace creatures are always at least one size category larger in size and many can be even larger still (i.e. adult krajen in farspace can be up to colossal in size).

Beyond those creatures listed, very few spelljammer creatures have the fortitude to exist in the extreme depths of farspace.  One of these versatile creatures is the stellar dragon.  As one of the largest ‘space’ dragons, stellar dragons can go for years without contact with a sphere and have the ability to shift from farspace to the phlogiston at will.  The other dragons of wildspace also exist in farspace but are rarer to encounter there.  Radiant dragons are the most likely to be encountered, while moon dragons are very unlikely to be encountered in the extreme depths of farspace.  Sun dragons are never found in farspace.

Of course, any wildspace creature may exist within the boundary of a farspace sphere.

(Make sure you visit _Shattered Fractine’s Monster’s of the Void_ for dozens of Spelljammer creatures just ready to give your characters fits.  Also make sure you visit _Spelljammer: Beyond the Moons’ Monsters of Wildspace_ for the latest official Spelljammer conversions for 3rd Edition, as well as some 2nd Edition monsters not found anywhere else.)

*Beholders:* Farspace has its own unique beholder nations.  These beholders act similarly to the beholders of the shell reality.  Or in other words, each beholder nation believes they are the true beholders of the universe and that all other beholder nations are abominations that must be destroyed.  The beholders of farspace are never shell reality aware.  (In fact, it can be said that each beholder nation is stuck in its own mad, little reality.  )

*The Arcane:* If there is a race that can be said to define Spelljammer, most fans would pick the arcane.  These enigmatic traders of spelljamming technology exist in both the shell reality and the farspace reality.  To them, there isn’t any difference, however.  The arcane are aware of both realities and can pass between them without difficulty.  In fact, this is how the arcane can seem to simply come and go through the shell reality at will.  The arcane wish to keep the secret of the farspace reality from the shellers, in order to better line their pockets and prevent sheller competition in the farspace reality.

*The Raia:* Raia are unique, in that no one knows where the race comes from.  Raia are purple-skinned humanoids with dorsal ridges running down the back, as well as webbed fingers and toes.  Their enlarged eyes are pitch black with white pupils, which can be disturbing to see for the first time.  They do not have a home world and travel through farspace, as interstellar nomads, in their spelljamming durawood sailing ships.

Raia are masterful artisans and craftsmen but don’t have the arcane’s need for hard currency.  They are just as happy trading a fine roll of silk for a song and hearty meal.  They are friendly enough to those that treat them well but are also highly organized militarily and religiously.  Raia also make excellent sorcerers but have a strange custom of cutting out an apprentice sorcerer’s tongue, making him or her mute.  Therefore, raia sorcerers can only cast spells without verbal components or by using the Silent Spell feat.

Raia are also aware of both the farspace and shell realities, just as the arcane.  However, they don’t often enter the shell reality, which is part of an agreement they have made with the arcane.  What the raia gain from this agreement is unknown.  It is rumored throughout the spheres, of the farspace reality, that the raia might be aware of other realities as well.  And some travelers even claim, they know for a fact, that raia are aware of every reality in existence.  (Such tales are usually told over too much wine or mead.)  Those shell reality sages that are aware of farspace reality believe that the raia are related to the reigar, although there isn’t any proof of this.

*Other Spelljammer Races:* Most classic Spelljammer race can be found living in the spheres of farspace – humans, dwarves, elves, goblinoids, half-elves, half-orcs, halflings, hadozee, hurwaeti, neogi, orcs, rastipedes, etc.  Rarely, will you find such races living with the extreme depths of farspace, however.  Note that races unique to a particular shell reality sphere are not found in farspace (i.e. kender, tinker gnomes).  Also note that the reigar are not native to farspace.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*Movement and Combat*
While it is possible to travel from one sphere to another through farspace, it isn’t recommended.  Those that perceive farspace as part of what they believe Arcane Space is like still travel through the flow from sphere to sphere.  The difference is that the flow is closer to farspace than it is to wildspace.  What that means is that when a farspace aware character opens a portal to the phlogiston from farspace, they only partially shift to that plane of existence.  They are there but not there.  The traveler is aware of both planes, as if they were traveling through the Ethereal Plane.  They are on the phlogiston, but can still see into farspace.

The interesting part is that, while the natural inhabitants of the phlogiston can meet and interact with farspace travelers as normal, those travelers from the shell reality can’t perceive a farspace traveler.  They don’t exist in the same reality as farspace travelers, even though they use the same plane to travel to and from different spheres.

The real wild part is that it doesn’t ‘always’ work the same way for farspace travelers.  While traveling through the phlogiston, a farspace traveler can ‘sometimes’ perceive those from the shell reality, who they refer to as shell travelers or ‘shellers’.  If a farspace traveler tries to make contact with a shell reality traveler then they may be perceived as an attacking ghost by the sheller.  While many farspace travelers are aware of other realities other than the shell reality, they never encounter them in the flow.  The reason for this is still unknown.  Combat on the flow between a shell reality traveler and a farspace traveler is handled as if the shell reality traveler has the ghost template added on onto the character.  They are ‘ghosts’ to farspace travelers.

As for movement while on a solid object, the planes Objective Directional Gravity means that up and down are relative to that object you are standing on.  Therefore, a character can literally walk on either side of a spelljamming vessel, without worrying about failing off. This gravity effect also means that anything that escapes the gravity well of a spelljammer or other large object will float away from that object into farspace until it comes in contact with another solid object.

*Farspace Combat:* See Leroy Van Camp III’s excellent _3e Ship Construction and Combat Rules_ at _Spelljammer: Beyond the Moons_ for how to run ship-to-ship combat in farspace.  I will probably add more details on person-to-person combat while floating in the depths of farspace, during the second pass of this document.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2007)

*Features of the Plane of the Unseen Infinity*
The Plane of the Unseen Infinity has many things that set it apart from wildspace in the shell reality.  Yes, it has the same sort of elemental and energy portals that one can find in wildspace.  However, the main difference is size.  Elemental and energy portals in farspace are as large as a dwarven citadel or elven armada, sometimes larger.  These super portals are dangerous places and the space around where they form often has minor elemental or energy traits for hundreds of miles beyond the event horizon of the anomaly. 

*Black Holes:* Black holes in farspace are the same thing as a black hole in the real universe.  A black hole has super gravity that will suck in anything that comes to close to its event horizon.  Black holes are invisible in farspace if nothing is feeding energy to the hole.  However, many black holes form near a single star or binary star in spheres without planets.  These spheres never have any sort of natural life living in them, although they could have at one point millions of years ago. Note that opening a portal into the flow can sometimes save a spelljammer that has been pulled over the event horizon.  However, the portal must be opened toward the black hole in the hopes that the person controlling the helm can hit the portal before being sucked past it. (Many a foolhardy spelljammer captain has risked getting close to a black hole just to see if they could do it.  Most of these captains and their crew have died in the attempt.)

*Death Holes:* Death holes are those places in farspace where a permanent link to a Negative-Dominant plane has formed.  These deadly anomalies are invisible in the depths of farspace until it is too late.  Death holes have gravity similar to black holes and are just as deadly.  Once you have passed the event horizon, only a Miracle or Wish spell will save you, or a portal to the phlogiston (see Black Holes).  Those pulled into a death hole find themselves surrounded by millions of the death hole’s undead victims.  These undead creatures are best described as spectral ghouls.  They attack en mass and not even an epic character could hope to survive more than a few minutes before being expelled into the Negative-Dominant plane that spawned the death hole.

*Effervescents:* An effervescent is an anomaly in farspace where a permanent link to a Positive-Dominant plane has formed and is just as dangerous as a death hole.   An effervescent’s gravity is in reverse.  Energy from the Positive-Dominant plane is sucked into the depths of farspace.  This reverse gravity well is like a colossal positive energy tornado.  The effervescent buffets anything it touches with positive energy winds.  These winds destroy life, as well as restore it.  A person or object caught in an effervescent is exposed to so much positive energy that it literally explodes with life, destroying it in the process.  Then the anomaly rebuilds the life it destroyed to the point where it destroys it again over and over until it spews the creature or object out.  An effervescent is always visible in the depths of farspace.

*Elemental Super Portals:* Elemental super portals are very rare in the depths of farspace and unheard of within a sphere.  These elemental super portals take different forms depending on which elemental plane formed the portal.  Elemental fire super portals are often mistaken as rogue radiance or fire planets.  Only when you come near the portal do you notice the swirling vortex of elemental fire spewing out from the portal.  Elemental earth super portals form dense, mineral-rich asteroid belts orbiting the portal.  These portals are rarely unoccupied.  Elemental air super portals are the saving grace of those spelljammers that get lost in the depths of farspace.  They appear as swirling balls of pure elemental air and are often mistaken for air planets or gas giants.  Elemental water super portals are the strangest of the elemental super portals.  Because of the nature of farspace, an elemental water super portal will have huge ice belts orbiting a central swirling ball of water encrusted with a thin icy layer.  Note that elemental super portals are often the home of elementals and strange spacefaring creatures that have adapted to life near the portal (i.e. fire scavvers).

*Raia Nomad Colonies:* The durawood sailing ship-style spelljammers of the raia are a common sight amongst the spheres of farspace.  These specially built spelljammer often travel tightly together and may even be lashed together with supports and netting.  This allows the raia to move from one spelljamming vessel to another, as easily as a crewmember of a normal spelljamming vessel might walk across the deck.  It is these joined ships that are referred to as a raia nomad colony.  Often these colonies remain in one sphere for months at a time, trading with the local spacefaring community.  Strangely, raia never take their ships to groundling ports of call.  Raia durawood ships are an amazing achievement and are considered part of the colony, as a durawood spelljammer is basically a liveship.

*Rogue Celestial Bodies:* Sometimes a celestial body begins its formation in a sphere then breaks away from the sphere due to some unknown event.  Any type of celestial body can become rogue, even a radiance or fire body.  Most rogue celestial bodies are earth planets, which may or may not become comets depending on the size and speed the celestial body is traveling.  If a rogue celestial body keeps its natural rotation and speed then it is possible that live might have formed on that world.  Such life would be strange and even more alien in nature, without the light, energy and heat of a star.  Of course, fire planets have there own light.  A DM is encouraged to create strange luminous life forms for such a rogue world.

*Two Spheres for Farspace:* _Designer’s Note – one of the spheres described in this section is farspace version of the Trademeet system that I created for my Arcanum of the Star campaign for the Dragonstar d20 Campaign Setting.  And while the names are similar, the worlds in this sphere will be a lot different._

Billions of unique spheres exist within the farspace reality.  Most of these spheres are similar to those found in the shell reality, except for the fact that crystal shells do not surround them.  Spelljammer fans are encouraged to take what I have provided here, as a good starting point for a Spelljammer Campaign set in Farspace and add to it.

*Allorspace –* This sphere used to exist in the shell reality, until one of its inhabitants met the raia and exposed his sphere to the concept of there being different realities.  Of course, that man is long dead and it took hundreds of years after his death before the sphere to shift into the farspace reality.  But it proves the point of the arcane, that exposing the shell reality inhabitants to the concept of realities is a dangerous consequence of letting other races from the farspace reality enter the sphere reality.  The Arcane Merchants’ Alliance actively discourages other races from making contact with shellers, including trade embargoes and the threat of military action.  So far, none have risked the wrath of the arcane by attempting to shift another shell sphere to farspace.

Allorspace still survives and hasn’t changed much.  It has four non-descript planets and an asteroid belt orbiting a fire star.  Most of Allorspace’s civilization is located in the asteroid belt.  The planets (small earth planets) are airless but not totally lifeless.  The many crags and craters of these four earth planets are hiding places for vacuum-based monsters and gith pirates.  Allorspace was named after the sphere’s primary, Allor (very large fire planet).  Allor is what is known as a fire planet or fire star.  These fiery planets are not like true stars (or radiance stars), in that they don’t give off dangerous radiant energy and that life is more likely to exist on the surface.  Allor has such life in the form of a dwarf-like race known as the azer, originally from the Elemental Plane of Fire.  These fire dwarves tend to keep to themselves.

*Tradespace –* Rumors abound of the home sphere of the arcane.  Are the arcane originally from the farspace reality?  If so, then this sphere might exist in your campaign.  Tradespace has eight planets orbiting a true star – Des (very small earth planet), Marrilo (small earth planet), Arana (medium earth planet), Salor (very large true gas gaint), Juepet (small earth planet), Allin (very large air planet), Vaigo (very small earth planet) and Burrun (medium earth planet).  It is said that the arcane were the only intelligent life to form in Tradespace.  All of the planets in the sphere would be under complete control of the arcane and their allies.  Arana is the home world of the arcane.

This sphere would be a hub of constant activity as arcane from all over the universe come home to Arana to report their year’s activities and profit to the ruling body of the arcane.  This group is known as Arcane Merchants’ Alliance.  It is believed that several servitor races are active members in this alliance.  Could the raia be one of them?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 15, 2008)

*A bit of an update*
I've updated my Mirrored Cosmology page on my Wiki to better reflect the information in this thread.






						Wikispaces
					

Wikispaces site closed page




					walktheroad.wikispaces.com
				




This update will be an ongoing project on the wiki and on this thread. In all instantances where appears to be a conflict in details, assume that the Wiki is correct as I tend to update this thread less frequently.

My first goal is to finish detailing the *Plane of Twilight*. After that i'm not sure what I'll work on next. *Note:* Since I am taking night classes right now, assume that updates won't be every week.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 22, 2008)

*SHADOWSTAR SEA*​The Shadowstar is a combination of the Plane of Shadow and the Astral Plane. I haven't worked out all the logistics yet but basically you have to cross into the Shadowstar Sea before being able to cross into the Upper Planes and Lower Planes.

It is the main transitive plane connecting to the Ethereal Plane, the Elemental and Paraelemental Planes and the Outer Planes, but not directly to the Material Plane. In order to get to the Shadowstar Sea from the Material Plane you have to first pass through the Ethereal into the Deep Ethereal or to one of the Elemental or Paraelemental Planes. Then you make the journey to the Shadowstar Sea.

*Shadowstar Traits
· Subjective Directional Gravity.
· Flowing Time:* 1 minute = 1 round. On the Shadowstar Sea, time moves at a slower pace. For every minute that passes on the Material Plane one round (6 seconds) passes on the Shadowstar Sea.
*· Infinite Size.
· Alterable Morphic.
· No Elemental or Energy Traits:* Some regions and features of the Shadowstar Sea may have one or more of these traits, but the plane as a whole does not.
*· Mildly Neutral-Aligned.
· Enhanced Magic:* Spells with the darkness, light, pattern, or shadow descriptor are enhanced on the Shadowstar Sea. Such spells are cast as though they were prepared with the Enlarge Spell and Extend Spell feats; although, they don't require higher-level slots to cast. Spells that use positive or negative energy are enhanced on the Shadowstar Sea near [within 1,000 ft.] portals that lead to the Outer Planes (depending on where the portal leads). Such spells are cast as though they were prepared with the Maximize Spell feat; although, they don't require higher-level slots to cast.

*Overview*
The Shadowstar Sea is halfway between the Astral and Shadow planes in look and feel — not horribly dark and gloomy, like Shadow, yet not overtly radiant, like Astral, either. The closer you are to the portals leading to the Upper Planes the brighter and more wide open it feels, while the closer to the portals leading to the Lower Planes the gloomer and more closed off it feels. The Shadowstar Sea is also heavily influenced by both positive and negative planar traits depending on which region of the plane you are in. (There isn't a Positive Energy Plane or a Negative Energy Plane in the Mirrored Cosmology.)

Spells that would require the Astral Plane or Plane of Shadow work through the Shadowstar Sea. However, these spells, in reality, pass through the Ethereal, first. Thus, _shadow walk_ doesn't take you all the way to the Shadowstar Sea but basically functions the same way. Astral and Shadow-based spells only ever take you as far as the Deep Ethereal unless your goal is to travel to the Shadowstar Sea (i.e. _astral projection_) or beyond.

*DM's Note:* One could say that _shadow walk_ should actually be called "deepether walk" for this cosmology, but that sounds too clunky. Some of these Shadowstar spells might need to change in level in my campaign. Either that or I might need to create "greater" versions of certain spells. However, I'm not going to tinker with spells unless I have to.

*Shadowstar Inhabitants*
In the Mirrored Cosmology, the Shadowstar Sea is home to almost any creature of Shadow, and it is also the home of all creatures that would normally be found in the Astral plane. This includes such creatures as the astral dreadnaught and the githyanki as well as shadow mastiffs and and the shadar-kai. Note that the Shadowstar Sea is also influenced by both positive and negative energy, so creatures of both positive and negative energy can be found on the transitive plane as well. This includes many types of undead, the xeg-yi & the xag-ya, and ravids. Many creatures from the Elemental and Paraelemental Planes can also be found travelling the dusky sky of the Shadowstar Sea, especially genies and their kin. However, most of these elemental travelers aren't native to the plane; instead, they are simply passing through.

The shadestar races often find themselves in conflict over differences in ideology and society. This is especially true of the githyanki and the shadar-kai. Both of these races believe it is their race's destiny to conquer every landmass and fallen divine form. The two races are constantly at war with each other, and travelers are encouraged to not get between the two races when conflict breaks out (which is all the time). The xeg-yi and the xag-ya also attack each other on sight, but they don't go out of their way to seek each other out. Ravids despise the undead and hunt them throughout the plane. Ravids will also attack any creature that uses negative energy.
*_

Movement and Combat*
Unlike the Astral and Shadow planes, the Shadowstar Sea has subjective directional gravity like the Elemental Plane of Air. Thus, those suspended in midair decide which way to fly by deciding which way is down for them. When on one of the planes many landmasses whether they be earthbergs or floating remains of dead gods sent to oblivion, a traveler simply chooses "down" to be near his feet. If given the choice between flying and walking most natives of the Shadowstar prefer to fly. This preference also lends itself towards aerial combat throughout the dusky sky of the plane, and the inhabitants of the plane consider it bad form to fight while grounded. Since the plane is dominated by a flier's way-of-life, many of its inhabitants uses airships and spelljammers to travel from one place to the next. The plane doesn't have air currents, so spelljammers are more common than airships. The magical force of a spelljamming helm supersedes the magic of the plane for an unknown reason. Most of the shadestar races uses such vessels to trade with or make war against each other.
*_

Features of the Shadowstar Sea*
Since the Shadowstar Sea is filled with more life and landmasses then you would find on an Astral or Shadow plane, it is more crowded. The Shadowstar Sea is often referred to as the Crossroads of the Inner Planes. Some planar sages believe the plane is slowly becoming more of an Inner Plane than a transitive plane but such speculation is rarely taken seriously.

The plane is more hospitable than other transitive planes, however.

It has air. It has water and food in abundance; however, these two resources are usually guarded jealously by the shadestar races, so visitors should make sure to bring their own. The plane's constant dusky sky isn't true darkness, so finding one's way isn't as hard as on a Shadow plane. The perpetual twilight does tend to dampen the plane's flora and fauna, but the gloom doesn't have a far-reaching magical effect on travelers. Shadow magic is enhanced, but light magic isn't impeded. Light cuts through the plane just as it would on the Material Plane. Regardless, vision fades at about 500 feet.

· Chromatic Tornadoes (Dragon #321, pg. 66)
· Conil-a-Ald (Harp of Glass) (Dragon #321, pg. 68)
· Dead Deities (MotP, pg. 51)
· Fixed and Drifting Islands (Dragon #321, pg. 66)
· Githyanki on the Shadowstar Sea
→ Details to be added later.
· Shadowstar Hall
→ Demiplane, will have its own entry on my wiki.
· Prisme (Dragon #321, pg. 68) [?]
· Radiant Clouds (Dragon #321, pg. 66) [?]
· Shadar-kai of the Shadowstar Sea
→ Details to be added later.
· The Breath of Threphocris (Planar Handbook, pg. 165 - 167)
· The Eye of Gu'n'ragh (Planar Handbook, pg. 174 - 175)
· The Hospice (MotP, pg. 84)
· The Shadowstar Bridge (the rainbow bridge) (Dragon #321, pg. 65)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

*PLANAR CITIES*​
*HINTER LOST*
_“The Lost, the Lost…don’t lose yourself to the Lost…”_
— Derrik, former adventurer, now a barmy in the Hive in Sigil​*Metropolis*
*Other Names:* The City of the Lost
*Political/Religious Affiliations:* The Lost (major); the churches of various dead gods (minor); and the Temporal Spellmasters (major).
*Power Center:* Monstrous (various); nonstandard (elders); magical (ex-clerics); magical (arcanists).
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral.
_____________________________________________
*Population:* 25,500
*Demographics:* Isolated [96% human, 2% outsiders (celestials, fiends, etc.), 1% demihumans, 1% other races].
*City Type (pop. 5,001+ only):* Commune.
*Fortified?:* No.
*Epic?:* Yes.
_____________________________________________
*GP Limit:* 150,000 gp
*Assets:* 191,250,000 gp
*Main Import:* The Lost of the Planes.
*Main Export:* Barmy planewalkers.
_____________________________________________
*Authority Figures:* The Lost is a council of the city's elders — those that have lived in the city longer than anyone can remember. They don't so much rule, as they meddle in each others affairs and the lives of the city's lost citizens.
*Important Characters:* Black Bart [CN genderless modron Rog10/Ftr10], Father Baatorian [CG male 20 HD outsider Ftr15/Sor15 (an ancient baatorian)], and the Broken Hive [N genderless 20 HD human mob Clr5/Ftr5/Rog5/Wiz5 (a barmy group of humans connected through a linked mind)].
*Organizations:* Hinterlanders (guild), Soldiers of the Tortured Souls (mercenary company), Temporal Spellmasters (arcanists' guild), and the Cant of the Lost (thieves' guild).
Noble Houses: _Still to be determined._
*Adventurers Welcome?:* Sort of.
_____________________________________________
*Notes:* It's really hard to get to this city, as it exists on its own demiplane beyond the vastness of the Hinterlands. Plus, one has to believe that the city exists or you can't find it.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

*SIGIL*
*Planar Metropolis*
*Other Names:* City of Doors
*Political/Religious Affiliations:* Lord of Agony (enigmatic), the factions; church of Aoskar (major), church of Boccob (major); and the church of Mirella (major).
*Power Center:* Monstrous (outsider); nonstandard (factions); magical (arcane/divine).
*Alignment:* Neutral.
_____________________________________________
*Population:* 250,000
*Demographics:* Integrated [37% human, 20% planetouched (aasimars, tieflings, etc.), 15% other outsiders (celestials, fiends, etc.), 10% demihumans (dwarves, elves, etc.), 10% goblinoids (bugbears, goblins, etc.), 5% cat races (kitts, rakasta, etc.), 3% other races]
*City Type (pop. 5,001+ only):* Unknown.
*Fortified?:* Not applicable.
*Epic?:* Yes.
_____________________________________________
*GP Limit:* 600,000 gp
*Assets:* 7,500,000,000 gp
*Main Import:* Planewakers and their goods & beliefs.
*Main Export:* Same.
_____________________________________________
*Authority Figure:* Lord of Agony [N male 20 HD outsider (20 HD) Ftr20/Sor20 (mysterious ruler of Sigil; not a god)].
*Important Characters:* A'kin [NE male 12 HD arcanaloth (owner of the magic shop known as The Friendly Fiend)]; Cuatha Da’nanin [LG male half-elf Rgr15 (Sensate)]; Duke Rowan Darkwood [CG male human Rgr12/Clr14 (Heimdall) (factol of the Fated)]; Erin Darkflame Montgomery [LG female human Clr9 (Diancecht) (factol of the Society of Sensation)]; Eyebrarian [N genderless 10 HD outsider Clr10 (Boccob)/Wiz10 (strange leader of the Library of Boccob)]; Kylie the Tout [N female tiefling Rog8 (Indep) (guildmistress of the Guild of Touts)]; Grundlethum Blackdagger [LN male human Wiz15 (Indep) (owner of Grundlethum's Automatic Scribe)]; Laril Zasskos [CN female githzerai W14 (Anarchist) (owner of the bathhouse known as The Fire Pits)]; and Shemeshka the Marauder [NE female 12 HD arcanaloth (king of the cross-trade, information broker)].
*Other Characters:* Marda Farambler [CG female halfling Com1/Exp1 (owner of the cider shop known as The Greengage)]; Ralff [N male tiefling Rog8 (Signer) (a discreet tout)]; Tarras yn Beza el Xan Yae [LN male human Ftr6/Clr5 (Xan Yae) (Sensate)], Traban [LG male dwarf Ftr1 (owner of Traban's Forge)], and Zegonz Vlaric [CE male githzerai Ftr3/Wiz4 (Bleaker) (owner of the tavern known as The Styx Oarman)]
*Organizations:* The Factions [Athar, Believers of the Source, Bleak Cabal, Doomguard, Dustmen, Fated, Fraternity of Order, Free League, Harmonium, Mercykillers, Revolutionary League, Sign of One, Society of Sensation, Transcendent Order, Xaositects]; Guild of Touts.
*Golden Lords:* Duprak Jarneesh, Estavan, Jeremo the Natterer, Shemeshka the Marauder (see above), Timmon d'Arlen, Wei Minh Lee, and Zadara the Titan.
*Adventurers Welcome?:* Yes
_____________________________________________
*Notes:* For more information on Sigil, see the Planescape Campaign Setting boxed set. There are many differences between my Sigil and the official one. For instance, my Sigil is ruled by the Lord of Agony, a less mysterious figure than the Lady of Pain. Plus, my Sigil is considered Epic. And there hasn't been a Faction War in my version of Sigil.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

*UNION*
*Planar Metropolis*
*Other Names:* City of the Mercane
*Political/Religious Affiliations:* Mercane Union Council; church of Belinik (major, in hiding); church of Boccob (major), church of Erythnul (minor, in hiding); church of Math Mathonwy (minor); church of Mayela (major); church of Mussin (minor, in hiding); and the Union Sentinels.
*Power Center:* Conventional (council), monstrous (outsiders), nonstandard (guild).
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
_____________________________________________
*Population:* 100,000
*Demographics:* Mixed [79% human, 9% mercane, 5% halfling, 3% elf, 2% dwarf, 1% gnome, 1% other races].
*City Type (pop. 5,001+ only):* Founded.
*Fortified?:* No.
*Epic?:* Yes.
_____________________________________________
*GP Limit:* 600,000 gp
*Assets:* 3,000,000,000 gp
*Main Import:* Almost anything.
*Main Export:* Same.
_____________________________________________
*Authority Figures:* Mercane Union Council; Revenia [LN female 7 HD mercane paragon Wiz17 (chief councilor of the Mercane Union Council)]; Dilella [LG female human Pal16 (supreme commander of the Union Sentinels)]; and Johiaz Towers [NG male dwarf Ftr13 (captain commander of the Union Sentinels)]
*Important Characters:* Chindra [N female 6 HD janni Rog6 (owner of the club known as Chindra's Palace of Delights)]; Grigg [N male half-orc Rog13 (a Union Sentinels captain]; Hesmeth Schade [NG male human Wiz5/Exp10 (director of the Planar Cartographic Society)]; Kharlin [LE male 10 HD efreeti Rog7/Exp3 (owner of the bazaar known as Kharlin's Outland Imports)]; Khymez Ta'rol [CG male 7 HD mercane Brd7/Wiz7 (founder of the Planar Cartographic Society)]; Laslie Fedrow [NE female human Rog7/Asn5 (owner of the Market Street Book Shop)]; Madwind [CN male 15 HD death slaad Wiz10/Loremaster6]; Master Od [LN male 7 HD mercane Mnk12 (master of the Temple of the Twilight Calm)]; Ponsas Gnerl [CE half-orc Clr16 (Erythnul) (a cleric residing as The Broken Blade, pretends to be a simple traveler)]; Prentice [LN male 7 HD mercane Wiz8 (a curio dealer in the Market Quarter)]; Severin Molnar Daggerblack [NE male dwarf Ftr8/Rog5/Asn5 (field house sub-guildmaster for the Garrote)]; Sfels the Gatherer [NG male gnome Wiz11 (member of the Order of the Book)]; and Suplindh [N male 6 HD gargoyle half-fiend Sor8 (a magic broker in the Magic Quarter)].
*Other Characters:* Balzam [LN male dwarf Ftr7] and Gowdle [LN female dwarf Ftr8]; Beldwin Firval [N male halfling Rog17]; Creeh [NG female half-elf Rog8]; Gedwin [NG male human Ftr6/Exp2 (a fish dealer located on Wizard's Way)]; Dedrig Forl [NE male gnome Com5 (owner of the inn and taproom known as The Broken Blade)]; Jolin Thargas [LN female human Ari5]; Mael [CG female human Exp9 (owner of the eatery known as Mael's Pastries and Pints)]; Octavian Fedrow [LE male human Rog6/Asn4]; Oslahn Turvae [NE male human Ftr5/Rog5) (a regular at Chindra's Palace of Delights)]; Prentice's Thirteen [LN female 7 HD mercane Wiz5 to Wiz7 (the thirteen daughters of Prentice)]; Romana [LG female human Ex-Pal7]; Stephanos [CG male human Exp6 (owner of Port in the Sky)]; Sturra Blackhoof [CG female elf Rgr13]; and the Jade Pair -- Therel [LG male human Wiz3] and Brin [LG male human Ftr3].
*Organizations:* The Garrote (assassins' guild), the Gleaners (arcanist guild), the Godkissed (secret society), Order of the Book (arcanist guild), Order of the Shield (mercenary company), Order of the Twilight Calm (monk brotherhood), Planar Cartographic Society (craft guild); the Regulators (secret society), and the Union Sentinels.
*Noble Houses:* Fedrow, Pylos, Schade, Ta'rol, and Thargas.
*Adventurers Welcome?:* Yes.
_____________________________________________
*Notes:* All of the NPCs listed for the city of Union have had their levels divided by two (rounded up), to make the city's denizens a little less Epic, overall.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

*THE UNION SENTINELS*
I decided to stat out some Union Sentinels, for my version of Union. These are the basic guards that characters will meet. They're still fairly tough, but not Epic. The (less powerful) backup team member is coming up shortly. - KF72

*Union Sentinel Guard, Male or Female Human, Ftr7:* CR 7; Medium Humanoid (extraplanar, human); HD 7d10+14; 52 hp; Init +2; Spd 30 ft. (base 40 ft.); AC 21 (+2 Dex, +5 armor, +2 shield, +2 deflection), touch 14, flat-footed 19; Base Atk +7; Grp +12; Atk +14 melee (1d8+6/19-20/x2, _+1 longsword_) or +11 ranged (1d8+1/x3, composite longbow w/_+1 arrows_); Full Atk +14/+9 melee (1d8+6/19-20/x2, _+1 longsword_) or +11/+6 ranged (1d8+1/x3, composite longbow w/_+1 arrows_); SA none; SQ human traits; AL LN; SV Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 20 (+5), Dex 15 (+2), Con 15 (+2), Int 13 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 8 (-1).

*Skills and Feats:* Balance +1, Climb +12, Jump +19, Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +9, Tumble +6; Alertness B, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Dodge, Mobility, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (longbow), Weapon Focus (longsword).

*Languages:* Common and Mercane.

*Possessions:* _+1 longsword_, _amulet of health +1_, _boots of striding and springing_, _cloak of resistance +1_, composite longbow w/20 _+1 arrows_, _gauntlets of ogre power_, masterwork breastplate, masterwork heavy steel shield, and _ring of protection +2_.

*Union Sentinel Sergeant, Male or Female Human, Ftr12:* CR 12; Medium Humanoid (extraplanar, human); HD 12d10+36; 102 hp; Init +1; Spd 20 ft (base 30 ft.); AC 25 (+1 Dex, +1 natural, +7 armor, +3 shield, +2 deflection), touch 13, flat-footed 24; Base Atk +12; Grp +19; Atk +23 melee (1d8+12/19-20/x2, _+3 longsword_) or +16 ranged (1d8+8/x3, composite longbow w/_+3 arrows_); Full Atk +23/+18/+13 melee (1d8+12/19-20/x2, _+3 longsword_) or +16/+11/+6 ranged (1d8+8/x3, composite longbow w/_+3 arrows_); SA none; SQ human traits; AL LN; SV Fort +13, Ref +7, Will +7; Str 24 (+7), Dex 13 (+1), Con 16 (+3), Int 13 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 8 (-1).

*Skills and Feats:* Climb +19, Diplomacy +6, Gather Information +1, Knowledge (local) +9, Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +16; Alertness B, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Dodge, Great Cleave, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longsword).

*Languages:* Common and Mercane.

*Possessions:* _+3 longsword_, _+2 breastplate_, _+1 heavy steel shield_, _amulet of health +2_, _bead of force_, _belt of giant strength +4_, _cloak of resistance +2_, composite longbow [+5 Str bonus] w/20 _+3 arrows_, _ring of protection +2_, _vestment of natural armor +1_ (like amulet), and _winged boots_.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

*The Union Sentinels (cont.)*

Okay, I decided to give my version of the Union Sentinel backup team member the axiomatic template, just to make them a little more interesting. These unique, semi-retired members of the Union Sentinels have undergone a ritual to give them linked minds. They rarely get involved unless a serious threat to all of Union comes calling. - KF72

*Union Sentinel Backup Team Member, Male or Female Axiomatic Human, Enforcer16:* CR 18; Medium Humanoid (extraplanar, human); HD 16d10+83; 171 hp; Init +8; Spd 20 ft. (base 30 ft.); AC 29 (+4 Dex, +8 armor, +4 shield, +3 deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 25; Base Atk +16; Grp +21; Atk +24 melee (1d8+7/x2, _+2 heavy mace_) or +21 ranged (1d8+1/19-20/x2, mw light crossbow w/_+1 bolts_); Full Atk +24/+19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+7/x2, _+2 heavy mace_) or +21 ranged (1d8+1/19-20/x2, mw light crossbow w/_+1 bolts_); SA divine spells, _dominate person_ 3/week, rebuke undead 6/day, smite chaos 5/day, subdue, _suggestion_ 3/day; SQ aura of courage, aura of law, cannot associate with chaotic characters, code of conduct, darkvision 60 ft., _detect chaos_, divine grace, resistance to cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10, and sonic 10, SR 21; AL LN; SV Fort +13, Ref +14, Will +15; Str 21 (+5), Dex 18 (+4), Con 20 (+5), Int 16 (+3), Wis 15 (+2), Cha 17 (+3); LA +4; ECL 20.

*Skills and Feats:* Concentration +16, Diplomacy +24, Gather Information +21, Knowledge (history) +14, Knowledge (local) +10, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Listen +4, Spot +4, Search +19, Sense Motive +18, Survival +2 (+4 on other planes or when following tracks); Alertness B, Blind-Fight, Improved Initiative, Leadership B, Lightning Reflexes, Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Toughness, Weapon Focus (heavy mace).

*Enforcer Spells Prepared (cast 0/3/3/1/1; base save DC = 12 + spell level):* 1st — _command, cure light wounds, hold portal_; 2nd — _bull’s strength, hold person, zone of truth_; 3rd — _cure moderate wounds_; 4th — _mark of justice_.

*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Elven, and Mercane.

*Smite Chaos (Su):* Five times per day, an Union Sentinel backup team member can make a normal attack to deal an extra 16 points of damage against a chaotic opponent. (Four of these smites are from the enforcer class, while the fifth is from the axiomatic template.)

*Subdue (Ex):* An Union Sentinel backup team member has learned how to efficiently inflict nonlethal damage with weapons. He or she does not suffer the standard -4 penalty to attack rolls when he/she attacks to inflict nonlethal damage with a weapon that normally deals lethal damage, as long as he/she is proficient with the weapon being used. In addition, when a team member attacks to inflict nonlethal damage with a weapon specifically designed to do nonlethal damage (such as a sap or whip), he/she gains a +2 bonus to weapon damage rolls.

*Linked Minds (Ex):* Union Sentinel backup team members within 300 feet of one another are in constant communication. If one is aware of a particular danger, they all are. If one in the group is not flat-footed, none of them are. No team member in the group is considered flanked unless all of them are.

*Possessions:* _+3 adamantine breastplate_, _+2 heavy steel shield_, _+2 heavy mace_, masterwork light crossbow w/20 _+1 bolts_, _ring of protection +3_, and symbol of law.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

These last few posts were originally on my Kulan: Lands of Harqual thread, but since these locations aren't only for Kulan, I should have posted them here originally. However, I don't think I'd created this thread when I posted them there. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2008)

*DWARF DEITIES*
The Dwarf deities redone for my Mirrored Cosmology. Note that these entire are based on my *World Gods* list for World of Kulan. I've removed any deities that are only for World of Kulan.

*Moradin*
_Dwarffather, The Soul Forger_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* Hammer and anvil
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* Erackinor
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Dwarves, creation, engineering, smithing, war
*Worshipers:* Dwarves, metalworkers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Craft, Dwarf, Earth, Good, Law, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer

*Abbathor*
_Great Master of Greed, The Trove-Lord, The Avaricious_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Jeweled dagger
*Home Plane:* Gray Waste
*Godly Realm:* The Glitterhell
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Greed
*Worshipers:* Dwarves, merchants, evil rogues
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, CE
*Domains:* Evil, Greed, Luck, Trade, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Berronar*
_Matron of Home and Hearth, Revered Mother_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Two silver rings
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* Erackinor
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Family, healing, home, marriage, safety, truth
*Worshipers:* Dwarves, mothers, newlyweds
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Family, Good, Healing, Law, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy mace

*Clangeddin*
_Father of Battle, Lord of the Twin Axes_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Two crossed battleaxes
*Home Plane:* Arcadia
*Godly Realm:* Mount Clangeddin
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Battle, bravery, dwarven warriors, war
Worshipers: Dwarves, barbarians, fighters, paladins
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Dwarf, Good, Law, Strength, War
*Favored Weapon:* Battleaxe

*Dugmaren*
_The Gleam in the Eye_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Open book
*Home Plane:* Outlands (Upper)
*Godly Realm:* Dwarvish Mountain
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Discovery, invention, scholarship
*Worshipers:* (Torin dwarves), inventors, scholars
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Craft, Invention, Knowledge, Rune, Thought
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword

*Dumathoin*
_Keeper of Secrets under the Mountain_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Gem in mountain
*Home Plane:* Outlands (Upper)
*Godly Realm:* Dwarvish Mountain (Deepshaft Hall)
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Buried wealth, gems, mining, ores
*Worshipers:* Dwarves, craftsmen, jewelers, miners
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, CN
Domains: Earth, Knowledge, Metal, Mining, Protection, Wealth
*Favored Weapon:* Maul

*Muamman*
_The Watchful Eye, Finder of Trails, Watcher over Wanderers, The Wanderer_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Mace held by gauntleted fists
*Home Plane:* Ysgard
*Godly Realm:* None (wanders)
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Explorers, wanderers
*Worshipers:* Dwarves, adventurers, guides, explorers, scouts, planewalkers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Good, Protection, Travel, Twilight
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy mace

*Vergadain*
_The Merchant King, God of Wealth and Luck, The Laughing Dwarf_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Gold piece
*Home Plane:* Outlands (Upper)
*Godly Realm:* Dwarvish Mountain (Strongale Hall)
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Luck, trickery, negotiation, wealth
Worshipers: Dwarves, rogues, traders
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, CN
*Domains:* Luck, Secrecy, Trade, Trickery, Wealth
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2008)

*ELF DEITIES*
The elven gods redone for my Mirrored Cosmology. If a deity is marked with this symbol (‡), that means they are based on an elven god found in a specific (old) issue of Dragon Magazine.

*Corellon*
_Creator of the Elves_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* Silver crescent moon
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Elves, magic, arts and crafts, music, war, archery, swordplay
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, (barbarians), bards
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Elf, Good, Magic, Protection, War
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Aerdrie*
_The Lady of Air and Wind, The Winged Mother_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Cloud with a bird silhouette
*Home Plane:* Arborea and/or Ysgard
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor and/or Alfheim
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Air, birds, weather, air magic
*Worshipers:* (Ee’aar), elves, elementalists (air), barbarians, druids, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Air, Animal, Chaos, Elf, Good, Magic
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Alathrien* ‡
_The Rune Mistress_

*Demigoddess*
*Symbol:* A silver quill tracing elven runes or a stick tracing geometric lines upon the ground
*Home Plane:* Spirelands
*Godly Realm:* The Spiral Castle
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Conjurations, rune magic, geometric magic
*Worshipers:* Elves, sorcerers, wizards, runecasters, loremasters
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, NE, CN
*Domains:* Knowledge, Magic, Rune
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Araleth* ‡
_The Twilight Rider_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A white shaft of light
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor (House of Glowing Stars)
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Light, starlight, twilight
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, fighters, rangers, (spelljamming sailors)
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Elf, Good, Light, Protection, Sun
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Darahl* ‡
_The Lord of the Green Flame, The Even Tempered_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* Two outstretched hands holding a green flame between them
*Home Plane:* Arcadia
*Godly Realm:* Abellio/The Twin Towers
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
*Portfolio:* Earth and fire phenomena, fire magic
*Worshipers:* Elves, elementalists (earth & fire), magesmiths
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, LE
*Domains:* Earth, Fire, Magic
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword

*Deep Sashelas*
_The Dolphin Prince, Lord of the Undersea, Sailor's Friend_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Dolphin
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Elavandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Knowledge, sea, sea-dwelling elves, water magic
*Worshipers:* Sea-dwelling elves, merfolk, elementalists (water)
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Elf, Knowledge, Magic, Ocean, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Trident

*Erevan*
_The Chameleon, The Trickster_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Nova star with asymmetrical rays
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral
*Portfolio:* Change, mischief, rogues, wild magic
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, bards, rogues, tricksters
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Elf, Luck, Magic, Skullduggery, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2008)

*Elven Deities (cont.)*

*Fenmarel*
_The Lone Wolf_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Pair of elven eyes in darkness
*Home Plane:* Limbo
*Godly Realm:* Fennimar
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral
*Portfolio:* Feral elves, isolation, outcasts
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, adventurers, bards, outcasts, rogues, scapegoats
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, CN, CE
*Domains:* Animal, Elf, Plant, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Hanali*
_Lady Goldheart, The Heart of Gold_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Heart of gold
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Art, beauty, love, charm magic
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, bards, (houri)
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Art, Charm, Elf, Good, Love, Magic, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Kirith* ‡
_The Magess_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Rainbow-striped sphere
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Godly Realm:* Tethridar
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Divinations, enchantments
*Worshipers:* Elves, diviners, enchanters
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Charm, Elf, Magic, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Labelas*
_The Lifegiver, Sage at Sunset_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Setting sun
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* History, longevity, chronomancy, time
*Worshipers:* Elves, chronomancers, historians
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Elf, Good, History, Knowledge, Magic, Time
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Melira* ‡
_Patron of Bards_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A golden lute
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Bards, minstrels, songwriting, song magic
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, bards, rogues
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Charm, Elf, Luck, Magic, Music
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword

*Mythrien* ‡
_The Protector, Watcher over Mythals_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* Three rings, the middle ring of blue and the other two of gold
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor/Mythralan
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Protection, abjurations, mythals
*Worshipers:* Elves, abjurers, guardians
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Elf, Magic, Protection, Seals
*Favored Weapon:* Shortbow or light mace

*Naralis* ‡
_The Watcher of Souls_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A white dove on a shield
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Godly Realm:* The Healing Glade
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Death, healing, the easing of pain
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, healers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Elf, Good, Healing, Repose
*Favored Weapon:* Light flail


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2008)

*Elven Deities (cont.)*

*Rellavar* ‡
_The Warder_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Silver spear with a white circle on each side
*Home Plane:* Beastlands
*Godly Realm:* The Ice Plain
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Cold-dwelling elves/fey, cold, ice magic
*Worshipers:* Fey, elves, half-elves, druids, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG
*Domains:* Elf, Fey, Magic, North, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Spear

*Rillifane* ‡
_The Leaflord, The Great Tree_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Oak tree
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Woodlands, nature
*Worshipers:* Elves, (vonakyndra), rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Elf, Good, Plant, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Sarula* ‡
_The Nixie Queen_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Three blue lines with three crested points each (to symbolize waves)
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor/The Brythanion
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Lakes, streams, nixies, water magic
*Worshipers:* Elves, nixies, other fey, druids, elementalists (water), rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Magic, Water, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Sehanine*
_Daughter of the Night Skies_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* A full moon topped with a crescent shaped haze
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Dreams, death, journeys, moon, mysticism, transcendence, illusions, alteration magic
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, bards, diviners, illusionists, mystics, travelers
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Elf, Dream, Good, Illusion, Magic, Moon, Mysticism, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Solonor*
_The Forest Hunter, The Great Archer, Keen-Eye_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Silver arrow with green fletching
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Arvandor
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Archery, hunting, wilderness survival
*Worshipers:* Elves, half-elves, hunters, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Elf, Good, Plant, War
*Favored Weapon:* Longbow

*Tarsellis* ‡
_Lord of the Mountains_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Snowcapped mountain
*Home Plane:* Ysgard
*Godly Realm:* The Wild Hunt
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral
*Portfolio:* Mountains, rivers, wilderness
*Worshipers:* (Ee’aar), elves, (vonakyndra), barbarians
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, CN
*Domains:* Animal, Chaos, Elf, Mountain, Travel, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Spear

*Tethrin* ‡
_The Master of Blades_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* Longsword and short sword parallel to each other with a quarter moon above and a full moon below
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Godly Realm:* Tethridar
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Bladesingers, swordsmanship, “battle” magic
*Worshipers:* Elves, bladesingers, swordsmen
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Craft, Courage, Magic, War
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2008)

That's all for tonight. Up next... the Gnome Deities and the Halfling Deities. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2008)

*GNOME DEITIES*
The gods of the gnomes revised for the Mirrored Cosmology. BTW, any entry (here, or previously) under "Worshipers" that is listed in braces is specific to World of Kulan.

*Garl*
_The Watchful Protector_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* A nugget of gold
*Home Plane:* Bytopia
*Godly Realm:* The Golden Hills (Glitterhome)
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Gnomes, gemcutting, humor, illusion, jewelrymaking, wit
*Worshipers:* Gnomes, illusionists, jewelers, practical jokers
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, NG, LG
*Domains:* Craft, Ethereal, Gnome, Good, Illusion, Protection, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Battleaxe

*Baervan*
_The Masked Leaf_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Raccoon's face
*Home Plane:* Bytopia
*Godly Realm:* The Golden Hills (Whisperleaf)
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Forests, nature, travel
*Worshipers:* Gnomes, druids, rangers, travelers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Animal, Good, Plant, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Halfspear

*Baravar*
_The Sly One, Master of Illusion, Lord in Disguise_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Cloak and dagger
*Home Plane:* Bytopia
*Godly Realm:* The Golden Hills (The Hidden Knoll)
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Deception, illusion, traps
*Worshipers:* Gnomes, bards, illusionists, rogues
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Illusion, Protection, Secrecy, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Callarduran*
_God of the Undergnomes, Deep Brother_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Golden gear with star symbol
*Home Plane:* Deluer
*Godly Realm:* Deephome
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Stone, the Underearth, mining, protection, steam gnomes
*Worshipers:* Deep gnomes, (steam gnomes), (good morlocks), elementalists (earth), miners
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, N, CG
*Domains:* Cavern, Craft, Earth, Gnome, Mining, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Battleaxe

*Flandal*
_Master of Metal, The Lord of Smiths, The Great Steelsmith_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Flaming hammer
*Home Plane:* Bytopia
*Godly Realm:* The Golden Hills (The Mithral Forge)
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Metalworking, mining, physical fitness, smithing
*Worshipers:* Gnomes, fighters, miners, monks, smiths
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Craft, Good, Mining, Metal, Sword
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer

*Gaerdal*
_The Stern, The Shield of the Golden Hills_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Iron band
*Home Plane:* Bytopia
*Godly Realm:* The Golden Hills (Stronghaven)
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Combat, protection, vigilance
*Worshipers:* Gnomes, (barbarians), fighters, paladins, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Courage, Law, Protection, War
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer

*Segojan*
_Earthfriend, The Lord of the Burrow, The Digger of Dens_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Large glowing gemstone
*Home Plane:* Bytopia
*Godly Realm:* The Golden Hills (The Gemstone Burrow)
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Burrowing animals, earth, nature, the dead
*Worshipers:* Gnomes, elementalist (earth), druids, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Animal, Cavern, Earth, Good
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy mace

*Urdlen*
_The Crawler Below_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* White mole
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Godly Realm:* The Worm Realm
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Bloodlust, greed, hatred
*Worshipers:* Evil gnomes, (morlocks), spriggan, elementalists (earth), fighters, rogues
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, CN, CE
*Domains:* Chaos, Earth, Evil, Gnome, Greed, Hatred
*Favored Weapon:* Spiked gauntlet


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2008)

*HALFLING DEITIES*
And here are the halfling deities. Note that on Kulan kitts are as likely to worship these deities as halflings. Kitt planewalkers are rare but not unheard of.

*Yondalla*
_The Blessed One_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* Shield bearing cornucopia (horn of plenty)
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* Green Fields
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Halflings, protection, fertility
*Worshipers:* Halflings, (kitts), explorers, pioneers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Family, Good, Halfling, Law, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword

*Arvoreen*
_The Defender, The Vigilant Guardian, The Wary Sword_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Two crossed short swords
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* Green Fields
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Defense, vigilance, war, warriors, duty
*Worshipers:* Halflings, (kitts), fighters, paladins, rangers, soldiers, warriors
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Courage, Good, Law, Protection, War
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword

*Brandobaris*
_Master of Stealth, The Irrepressible Scamp_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Halfling's footprint
*Home Plane:* None
*Godly Realm:* None (wanders)
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Adventuring, stealth, thievery
*Worshipers:* Halflings, (kitts), adventurers, bards, rangers, rogues
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, NE, CN
*Domains:* Luck, Secrecy, Travel, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Cyrrollalee*
_The Hand of Fellowship, The Hearthkeeper_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Open door
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* Green Fields
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Friendship, home, trust
*Worshipers:* Halflings, (kitts), fighters, monks, mothers & fathers, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Community, Family, Good, Law
*Favored Weapon:* Club

*Sheela*
_Green Sister, The Watchful Mother_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Daisy
*Home Plane:* Outlands (Upper)
*Godly Realm:* Flowering Hill
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Agriculture, beauty, nature, romantic love, art, music
*Worshipers:* Halflings, (kitts), artists, bards, druids, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, CN
*Domains:* Art, Air, Charm, Love, Plant, Music
*Favored Weapon:* Sickle

*Urogalan*
_He Who Must Be, Lord in the Earth_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* Silhouette of a dog’s head
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Godly Realm:* Soulearth
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
*Portfolio:* Death, earth
*Worshipers:* Halflings, (kitts), druids
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, LE
*Domains:* Earth, Halfling, Protection, Repose
*Favored Weapon:* Flail


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 16, 2008)

*GODS OF AIR AND THE SKY*
This next group of deities doesn't form an actual pantheon. These are simply the most important deities of the air and the sky for this cosmology. The deity marked with this symbol (‡) is from an old issue of Dragon Magazine. (I believe it's one of the ones regarding the Dark Continent.) A few of these deities are from _D&D Sandstorm_.

*Aurifar*
_Caliph of the Sky_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* Golden disc polished to a mirror-like sheen
*Home Plane:* Outlands (Lower)
*Godly Realm:* Palace of the Midday Sun
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Midday sun, heat, fire, the sky
*Worshipers:* Fire giants, efreet, fire creatures in general
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, N, NE, CN
*Domains:* Fire, Luck, Summer, Sun, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy spiked shield

*Azul*
_The Bloody Rainmaker_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Jagged red line enclosing drops of water
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Godly Realm:* Blood in the Water
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Rain, the waste, water
*Worshipers:* Waste-dwellers, desert nomads, druids, peasants, travelers in the waste
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, LN, NE
*Domains:* Evil, Law, Plant, Thirst, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Whip

*Jazirian*
_God of the Couatl_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* A couatl
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* Uroboros (The Gates of Wisdom)
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Community, learning, peace, parenthood, couatl
*Worshipers:* Couatls, aarakocras, angels, giant eagles, giant owls, lammasu, senmurvs, shedim, druids, pacifists, parents, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Community, Family, Good, Knowledge, Law, Peace
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword (bite)

*Khonvum* ‡
_The Beast Slayer, The Great Hunter_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Rainbow
*Home Plane:* Beastlands
*Godly Realm:* Hunters’ Hall
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Birds & animals, hunters, magical beasts, rainbows, the sky
*Worshipers:* Avian races, chameleon men, druids, hunters, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Air, Animal, Bestial, Good, Strength, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Spear

*Stronmaus*
_The Smiling God, The Storm Lord, The Thunderhead_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* Forked lightning bolt descending from a cloud obscuring the sun
*Home Plane:* Ouno
*Godly Realm:* Stormhold
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Sun, the sky, weather, joy, giants
*Worshipers:* Good giants, horn minotaurs, druids
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Good, Joy, Protection, Storm, War, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer

*Syranita*
_Goddess of the Aarakocra_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* An aarakocra
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Whistledge
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Protection, watchfulness, aarakocra
*Worshipers:* Aarakocras, guardians
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Air, Healing, Protection, Sun, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger (talon)

*Zoser*
_The Desert Whirlwind, The Tornado, Lord of Dervishes_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* A stylized drawing of a tornado
*Home Plane:* Pandemonium
*Godly Realm:* Towering Whirlwind
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral
*Portfolio:* Desert whirlwinds, dervishes
*Worshipers:* Dervishes, travelers in the waste
*Cleric Alignments:* CN, CG, CE
*Domains:* Air, Chaos, Destruction, Sand, Summer
*Favored Weapon:* Spiked chain


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 16, 2008)

*GODS OF EARTH AND UNDEREARTH*
This list of deities isn't just for gods dedicated to the earth. It's also for those gods dedicated to the gods of the Underdark (Underearth for Kulan).

There is a demigoddess know as *Eddelis* that is also part of this list; however, since that deity can be found in _Beyond Countless Doorways_ by Malhavoc Press, I haven't reproduced it here.

*Dark God*
_The Bleak God, The Dark One, The Sleeping Darkness_

*Intermediate Deity* (Slumbering)
*Symbol:* A pitch-black disc
*Home Plane:* Twilight Hall
*Godly Realm:* Bleak Cavern
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Darkness, cold, decay, revenge
*Worshipers:* Duergar, (morlocks), (pallemons), pariahs
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, CE
*Domains:* Cold, Corruption, Darkness, Evil, Retribution
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Hergund* †
_Earth Prince of Elemental Evil, Father of Dark Stones, The Earth Ogre_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A pincer staff rising through waves
*Home Plane:* Elemental Earth
*Godly Realm:* The Corrupted Stone
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Earth, earth ogres, stone
*Worshipers:* (Earth ogres), evil dwarves, evil stone giants, half-earth elementals
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, CN, CE
*Domains:* Bestial, Chaos, Earth, Evil
*Favored Weapon:* Stone war-mallet (warhammer)

*Ibrandul*
_God of the Underearth_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* Four interlocking silver circles on a dark purple field
*Home Plane:* Pandemonium
*Godly Realm:* Ibrandyllaran
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral
*Portfolio:* Underearth, dungeons, caverns
*Worshipers:* Chaotic dwarves, (earth ogres), (morlocks), (snailfolk), (steam gnomes), spelunkers
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, CN, CE
*Domains:* Cavern, Chaos, Darkness, Earth
*Favored Weapon:* Any type of hammer

*Laduguer*
_God of the Duergar, Master of Crafts, The Exile, The Gray Protector, The Harsh, The Slave Driver, The Taskmaster_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Broken crossbow bolt on a shield
*Home Plane:* Acheron
*Godly Realm:* Hammergrim
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Crafts, magic, protection, duergar
*Worshipers:* Duergar, other evil dwarves, (evil steam gnomes)
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, LE, NE
*Domains:* Craft, Earth, Evil, Law, Magic, Protection, War
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer

*Mimir*
_The Wise, The Bodyless God, The Giant Under the Mountain_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* A mimir
*Home Plane:* Ysgard
*Godly Realm:* Wanders (always with Wotan)
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:*  Knowledge, mountains, magic
Worshipers: Keepers of knowledge, giants, mountain men, sorcerers, wizards, planewalkers
*Cleric Alignments:* N, CN, NE, LN, NG
*Domains:* Earth, Knowledge, Magic, Mountain, Secrecy
*Favored Weapon:* Bolas

*Nin-Hursag*
_The Lady of the Mountain_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Blue-white diamond
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Godly Realm:* Great Mountain of the East
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:*  Earth, mourning
*Worshipers:* Dwarves, gnomes, mountain men, those in mourning
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, NE, CN
*Domains:* Earth, Mountain, Pain, Repose
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer

*Psilofyr*
_God of the Myconids, The Fungus Among Us_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Mycelium basket holding a crystal vial
*Home Plane:* Plane of Serenity
*Godly Realm:* Mycelia
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
*Portfolio:* Myconids, community, healing, philosophy
*Worshipers:*  Myconids, monks, some fey
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, LG, LE
*Domains:* Community, Earth, Healing, Knowledge, Law
*Favored Weapon:* Unarmed strike
_________________________________________________​
† A new god created by me.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 16, 2008)

*GODS OF FIRE AND MAGMA*
This is a brand new list of deities designed to go with my Air, Eath, and Water-based gods. I never felt a need for a Fire-based list, until now. For the Mirrored Cosmology there is always a balance between forces (or, at least, that's the plan) including the four elements. 

There are two more deities on this list from _D&D Sandstorm_.

*Aetna*
_Fiery Daughter of Father Sky_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* A volcano
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Mt. Etna
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Volcanoes
*Worshipers:* Azers, dwarves, fire elementalists, magma para-elementalists
*Cleric Alignments: * N, CN, NE, LN, NG
*Domains:* Destruction, Earth, Fire, Mountain
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy flail

*Girru*
_Lord of the Flame_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Axe wrapped in fire
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* The Undying Flame
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Fire
*Worshipers:* Fire elementalists, paladins, good knights
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Fire, Good, Law, Light, Magic
*Favored Weapon:* Battleaxe

*Laerme*
_Goddess of Fire, Beauty, and Art_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Silver harp against a red flame
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Godly Realm:* Songsheight
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:*  Fire, love, art
*Worshipers:* Artists, lovers, fire elementalists, bards
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, NG, CN
*Domains:* Art, Chaos, Charm, Fire, Good
*Favored Weapon:* Shortbow

*Surtur*
_Lord of the Fire Giants_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Flaming sword
*Home Plane:* Ysgard
*Godly Realm:* Muspelheim
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Fire giants, destruction, war
*Worshipers:* Fire giants, (fire jovians), giants
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, LN
*Domains:* Destruction, Evil, Fire, Law, Sword, War
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Typhon*
_Fire Under the Mountain, The Father of Monsters_

*Quasi-Deity (Trapped)*
*Symbol:* A chimera ringed by fire
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Mt. Etna
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Magma, monsters
*Worshipers:* Magma para-elementalists, magmin, salamanders, any intelligent monster with the Fire subtype
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Bestial, Chaos, Evil, Fire
*Favored Weapon:* Claw (short sword)

*Utu*
_The Unbalanced_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* Sun disc
*Home Plane:* Linnunrata
*Godly Realm:* The Absorbing Light
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* The sun, fertility, judgment
*Worshipers:* Druids, farmers, lawmakers, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, CN, NG
*Domains:* Chaos, Fire, Good, Plant, Retribution, Sun
*Favored Weapon:* Spear

*Vulcan*
_Not that Greek Impostor, The Master of Smiths_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Black anvil being struck by gray hammer
*Home Plane:* Molten Skies
*Godly Realm:* The Heart of the Forge
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:*  Smithing, crafts, the forge
*Worshipers:* Dwarves, efreet, fire giants, smithies, craftsmen, traders, warriors
*Cleric Alignments:* N, LN, CN, NE, NG
*Domains:* Artifice, Craft, Earth, Fire, Metal
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 16, 2008)

*GODS OF WATER, THE DEPTHS, AND THE SEA*
Here's the fourth list of gods of the elements. It includes gods not only of the sea but also under the sea. FYI... three of these deities are from _D&D Stormwrack_.

*Aventernus*
_Sea Lord of Justice, Patron of the Aventi_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A white spear striking and parting water on a diamond
*Home Plane:* Elemental Water
*Godly Realm:* Realm of the Pearl
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Justice, fairness, honor, aventi
*Worshipers:* Aventi
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Good, Law, Ocean, Seafolk, Strength
*Favored Weapon:* Spear

*Blibdoolpoolp*
_Queen of Tides, Sea Mother, Whip of Whips_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Lobster head and black pearl
*Home Plane:* Elemental Water
*Godly Realm:* The Murky Depths
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Dark, insanity, revenge, kuo-toa
*Worshipers:* Kuo-toas, kopru, evil lizardfolk
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, CN, CE
*Domains:* Blackwater, Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Pincer staff

*Eadro*
_Bather of Gills, Water of Life_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* A spiral
*Home Plane:* Elemental Water
*Godly Realm:* Shelluria
*Alignment:* True neutral
Portfolio: Locathah, merfolk
*Worshipers:* Lizardfolk, locathah, merfolk, (sel’varahn)
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, NE, LN
*Domains:* Animal, Protection, Seafolk, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Longspear

*Panzuriel*
_The Banished One, The Deep Old One, The Many-Tentacled_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Left footprint
*Home Plane:* Gray Waste
*Godly Realm:* Rezuriel
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Murder, confusion, subversion, evil sea creatures
*Worshipers:* Kopru, krakens, merrow, morkoth, sahuagin, scrags
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, CE
*Domains:* Blackwater, Destruction, Evil, War, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Sekolah*
_The Caller from the Depths, The Great Shark, The Joyful Hunter_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* White shark
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Godly Realm:* Sheyruushk
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Hunting, plunder, tyranny, sahuagin
*Worshipers:* Sahuagin, evil aventi, pirates
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, LE, NE
*Domains:* Blackwater, Evil, Law, Strength, War
*Favored Weapon:* Trident

*Velit* †
_God of Commerce, The Prince of the Sea_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* A shining gold coin
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Tradelaw (wanders the ocean)
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
*Portfolio:* Commerce, wealth, sea trade, those who trade goods
*Worshipers:* Merfolk, tritons, (sel’varahn), (shoal elves), sailors, traders
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, LE
*Domains:* Law, Ocean or Undersea, Trade, Travel, Wealth
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword or trident

*Wastri*
_The Puritan, The Toad God_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* A gray toad
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Unknown
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
*Portfolio:* Amphibians, bigotry, self-deception
*Worshipers:* Bullywugs, kuo-toas, evil lizardfolk, the mysterious
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, LE
*Domains:* Animal, Law, Madness, War
*Favored Weapon:* Glaive or guisarme

*Whale Mother*
_Patron of Darfellans_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* A leaping whale
*Home Plane:* Elemental Water
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Sea creatures, darfellan
*Worshipers:* Darfellan
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, LN
*Domains:* Animal, Good, Law, Ocean, Seafolk
*Favored Weapon:* Paddle (greatclub)

*Yeathan*
_God of the Evil Depths, Master of the Last Gasping Breath, Lord of the Deep Darkness_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A dark blue-green spiral with a black center
*Home Plane:* Elemental Water
*Godly Realm:* Deep Black Sea
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* All things foul/malevolent of the sea
*Worshipers:* Aboleths, kopru, kuo-toas, sahuagin
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, CE
*Domains:* Blackwater, Destruction, Evil, Undersea
*Favored Weapon:* Trident
_________________________________________________​
† A new god created by me.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay, I'm still not ready to post my Fey Gods, so I'm likely going to post my Monstrous Gods next. Those are done. However, it's late and I don't feel like doing it tonight, so look for these groups of deities tomorrow:

Gods of the Dragons
Gods of Madness and the Hidden
Gods of Scorpions, Spiders, and Insects
Gods of Undeath
Gods of the Werebeasts
*Edit:* Whoops, forgot to list the werebeasts.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

*GODS OF THE DRAGONS*
The dragons gods in this cosmology follow Io as their supreme leader. The Dragon Gods believe in the Balance of forces in the universe; this is so ingrained into them that all dragon gods are at least partially-neutral and their dragon followers must be as well. (A few of them don't restrict their non-dragon followers from having an extreme aligment.)

The one exception to this rule is The Night Dragon (see next post). That god insists that his followers always be evil, whether it be NE or CE or LE. This "irks" the other dragon gods and they are forever waging a battle of claws and words against Falazure and his followers. Yet, The Rogue Dragon God refuses to relent even though he has been trapped by his peers on some unknown Material Plane. His followers work diligently to free him, which would be bad.

Note that the fey god known as *Nathair* is also bound by these Draconic Rules of Balance; therefore, in my cosmology Nathair is neutral good and his dragon followers must be neutral as well. His other followers (including fey) don't. (Nathair will be posted with my Fey Gods.)

*Io*
_Creator of Dragonkind, Swallower of Shades, The Dragon of the Spire, The Great Eternal Wheel, The Ninefold Dragon_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* A multicolored metallic disk
*Home Plane:* Spirelands
*Godly Realm:* The Balanced Lair
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Dragonkind
*Worshipers:* Dragons, (dragonnes), half-dragons, incarnates, sorcerers, the dragontouched
*Cleric Alignments:* N, LN, NG, CN, NE
*Domains:* Balance, Dragon, Knowledge, Magic, Strength, Spell, Travel, Wealth
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)

*Aasterinian*
_Messenger of Io_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* Grinning dragon’s head
*Home Plane:* Plane of Twilight
*Godly Realm:* Brassberg
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral
*Portfolio:* Learning, invention, pleasure
*Worshipers:* Chaotic neutral dragons and half-dragons, anarchs, free thinkers, the dragontouched
*Cleric Alignments:* CN; non-dragon clerics can be CG or CE
*Domains:* Chaos, Dragon, Invention, Luck, Pleasure, Travel, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)

*Astilabor*
_The Acquisitor, Hoardmistress_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A twelve-faceted gem
*Home Plane:* Spirelands
*Godly Realm:* The Dragon’s Horde
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Acquisitiveness, status, wealth
*Worshipers:* Dragons, half-dragons, incarnates, the dragontouched, those who seek wealth
*Cleric Alignments:* N, NE, CN, LN, NG
*Domains:* Dragon, Cavern, Metal, Protection, Wealth
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)

*Chronepsis*
_The Silent, The Watcher_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* An unblinking draconic eye
*Home Plane:* Spirelands
*Godly Realm:* Mausoleum of Chronepsis
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Death, fate, judgment
*Worshipers:* (Dracovarans), dragons, half-dragons, incarnates, lizardfolk, the dragontouched, those who would observe
*Cleric Alignments:* All clerics must be neutral
*Domains:* Fate, Death, Dragon, Knowledge, Planning, Time
*Favored Weapon:* Scythe (claw)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

*Gods of the Dragons (cont.)*

*Falazure*
_The Night Dragon, The Rogue Dragon God_

*Lesser Deity (Trapped)*
*Symbol:* Draconic skull
*Home Plane:* NA
*Godly Realm:* NA
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Decay, undeath, exhaustion
*Worshipers:* Evil dragons and half-dragons, blackguards, necromancers, the dragontouched, the undead, any non-good dragons that don't follow the Balance
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, CE, LE
*Domains:* Darkness, Death, Dragon, Evil, Undeath
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)

*Lendys*
_Scale of Justice, The Balancer, Weigher of Lives_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Sword balanced on a needle’s point
*Home Plane:* Mechanus
*Godly Realm:* Impartial Hall
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
*Portfolio:* Balance, justice
*Worshipers:* Dragons, enforcers, half-dragons, barristers protecting the interests of the Balance
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, N, NG, NE
*Domains:* Balance, Dragon, Law, Protection, Wrath
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword (claw)

*Tamara*
_Her Beneficence, Her Mercy_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Seven-pointed star on field of black
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Godly Realm:* Merciful Star
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Life, light, mercy
*Worshipers:* Neutral good dragons and half-dragons, healers, sentinels, the dragontouched, those desiring mercy
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, N; non-dragon followers can be LG or CG
*Domains:* Dragon, Family, Good, Healing, Light, Strength
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)

*Viccan* †
_Draco's Protector, Master of Dragon Magic_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* A dragons' eye wreathed in magical energy
*Home Plane:* Unseen Infinity
*Godly Realm:* Draco's Heart
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Magic, wildspace
*Worshipers:* Dragons, bards, druids, half-dragons, hexblades, sorcerers, the dragontouched, warlocks, wizards, those who travel on spelljammers
*Cleric Alignments:* N, LN, NG, NE, CN
*Domains:* Dragon, Illusion, Magic, Mysticism, Pact, Rune, Spell, Stellar
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff (bite)

*Zelloran* †
_The Adventurer, The Dragontouched, The Warrior_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* A white shield with a stylized dragon's head emblazoned on it (any color)
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Half-dragons, dragontouched, warriors
*Worshipers:* Anarchs, corrupters, enforcers, half-dragons, incarnates, knights, kobolds, lizardfolk, sentinels, the dragontouched, those who live as adventurers
*Cleric Alignments:* N, LN, NG, CN, NE
*Domains:* Chaos, Dragon, Evil, Good, Law, War
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword (claw)
_________________________________________________​
† A new god created by me.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

*GODS OF MADNESS AND THE HIDDEN*
The title of this group says it al; these deities are some of the worst in the universe. The list includes the gods of the beholders and the mind flayers as well as five "deities" that I determiend to be Elder Evils.

In this cosmology, Ghaunadaur isn't tied to the Forgotten Realms and isn't a drow god. The deity has more in common with Jubilex; although, it considers itself great than that Demon Lord. It is too young of a deity to be considered an Elder Evil, but it's close.

*Ghaunadaur*
_That Which Lurks, The Elder Eye_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Purple eye on a black circle
*Home Plane:* Para-Elemental Ooze
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Oozes, slimes, things that slither, outcasts
*Worshipers:* Aboleths, (morlocks), sentient oozes, (evil nevae)
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Cavern, Chaos, Corruption, Evil, Hatred, Slime
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer

*Great Mother, the*
_The Queen of the Eye Tyrants_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* An eye in an egg
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Godly Realm:* Realm of a Million Eyes
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Magic, fertility, tyranny, beholders
*Worshipers:* Beholders, elder orbs, hive mothers, cultists
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Evil, Hatred, Madness, Magic, Plant, Tyranny
*Favored Weapon:* Bite (greataxe)

*Gzemnid*
_Son of the Great Mother, The Gas Giant_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Bronze rod held in tentacles
*Home Plane:* Outlands (Lower)
*Godly Realm:* Gzemnid's Realm
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Gases and fogs, obscurement, deception
*Worshipers:* Beholders, air elementalists, illusionists
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
Domains: Air, Chaos, Evil, Madness, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Bite (dagger)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

*Gods of Madness and the Hidden (cont.)*

*Ilsensine*
_Lord of the Illithid, The Master of Minds_

*Greater Deity*
*Symbol:* Glowing brain with two tentacles or a stylized illithid face with four mouth-tentacles; either one rendered in jade green
*Home Plane:* Outlands (Lower)
*Godly Realm:* The Caverns of Thought
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Mental domination, magic, mind flayers
*Worshipers:* Mind flayers
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, LN
*Domains:* Evil, Knowledge, Law, Magic or Mentalism, Slime, Tyranny
*Favored Weapon:* Unarmed strike

*Maanzecorian*
_The Tentacled Philosopher_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Silver crown set with red gem
*Home Plane:* Gehenna
*Godly Realm:* Rictus
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Knowledge, philosophy
*Worshipers:* Mind flayers, insane wizards
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, LN, NE
*Domains:* Evil, Knowledge, Law, Mentalism, Thought
*Favored Weapon:* Tentacle (whip)

*Mak Thuum Ngatha*
_The Nine-Tongued Worm_

*Elder Evil*
*Symbol:* A fan-shaped glyph of nine squiggly lines
*Home Plane:* Far Realm
*Godly Realm:* Unknown
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* The Far Realm, madness
*Worshipers:* Psurlons, tsochari, cultists
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Destruction, Knowledge, Madness, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Morningstar

*Patient One, the*
_The One That Waits, The Dark Secret_

*Elder Evil*
*Symbol:* A mouth surrounded by eyes (always in dark colors)
*Home Plane:* Unknown
*Godly Realm:* Unknown
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Aberrations, dark secrets
*Worshipers:* Aboleths, cloakers, chuuls, avolakias
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, CE, LE
*Domains:* Bestial, Corruption, Evil, Vile Darkness, Secrecy
*Favored Weapon:* Light flail


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

*Gods of Madness and the Hidden (cont.)*

*Szelizid* †
_The Hidden Orb_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* A beholder eye hidden half in the shadow
*Home Plane:* Unknown
*Godly Realm:* Unknown
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Sane beholders, magic
*Worshipers:* Beholders that are sane, spectators, cultists, sorcerers, wizards
*Cleric Alignments:* N, CN, NE, LN, NG
*Domains:* Magic, Protection, Seals, Secrecy
*Favored Weapon:* Bite (short sword)

*Tharizdun*
_The Destroyer of Worlds_

*Elder Evil*
*Symbol:* A dark spiral
*Home Plane:* Unknown
*Godly Realm:* Unknown
Alignment: Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Darkness, decay, entropy, ruin
*Worshipers:* Cultists, hateful aberrations
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, CE, LE
*Domains:* Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Force, Madness
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Turaglas* ‡
_The Devourer, The Ebon Maw, The Hunger Eternal, The Insatiable, The Waking Hunger_

*Elder Evil (Trapped)*
*Symbol:* Silver teeth pointing inward around a black disk
*Home Plane:* Abyss (formerly), Carceri (now)
*Godly Realm:* Sholo-Tovoth
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Consuming the world
*Worshipers:* Criminals, cultists, lunatics
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Destruction, Hunger, Madness, War
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy flail

*Zargon* ‡
_Fiend Worm, The Devourer in the Depths, The Forgotten God, The Returner_

*Elder Evil (Slumbering)*
*Symbol:* A black horn on a blood-red field
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Godly Realm:* Black Ziggurat
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Bloody death, destruction, slime
*Worshipers:* Cultists, (insane cyradi [humans]), soldiers, (Fallenlanden minotaurs), guards, sorcerers, wizards
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, CE
*Domains:* Death, Destruction, Evil, Law, Madness, Ooze
*Favored Weapon:* Light flail
_________________________________________________​
† A new god created by me.
‡ A deity described in a Dragon Magazine. (Yes, Zargon is in Elder Evils, but I don't own that book. I've been putting off buying it.)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

*GODS OF SCORPIONS, SPIDERS, AND INSECTS*
This list is prtty self-evident. You'll notice that there isn't a particular spider goddess on this list. That's because, in the Mirrored Cosmology, she doesn't exist. Her layer of the Abyss is called something else and drow are very rare in the universe. They do exist, however, as can be seen on my Dark World thread (in my sig).

Also, note that *Mussin*, from my World of Kulan setting isn't on this list. He is only a single-sphere deity; regardless, his clerics are feared on the planes by those that have heard of them.

Again, any deity marked with this symbol (‡) is from a Dragon Magazine. Al-Ishtus is from _D&D Sandstorm_. (I really like that book!)

*Al-Ishtus*
_The Desert Scorpion_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* A scorpion with its tail raised to strike
*Home Plane:* Carceri
*Godly Realm:* Sting at the Heart
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Scorpions and other desert-dwelling vermin, desert raiders
*Worshipers:* Desert-dwellers, nomads, rangers, scouts, cultists
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, CE, LE
*Domains:* Animal, Death, Destruction, Evil, War
*Favored Weapon:* Whip

*Ananse* ‡
_The Grotesque, The Spider of Heaven, The Web-Messenger_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Large black spider
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Godly Realm:* Web of Paradise
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Craftsmen, messengers, spiders, spider-kin, warriors
*Worshipers:* Spider-kin, craftsmen, messengers, druids, fighters, paladins, rangers, shamans, ugly people, witch doctors
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Craft, Good, Knowledge, Spider, Strength, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Blowgun, Net, or Whip

*Apshai*
_The Great Mantis_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* Praying mantis
*Home Plane:* Outlands (Lower)
*Godly Realm:* The Hive
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Insects
*Worshipers:* Thri-kreen, vermin lords, farmers
*Cleric Alignments:* N, CN, NE, NG, LN
*Domains:* Animal, Earth, Insect, Plant
*Favored Weapon:* Bite (dagger)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

*Gods of Scorpions, Spiders, and Insects (cont.)*

*Cagn* ‡
_The Insect Lord_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Preying mantis
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral
*Portfolio:* Birds, insects, mischief, the throkr
*Worshipers:* Diopsids, (nagpas), thri-kreen, vermin lords, druids
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, CN, CE
*Domains:* Air, Animal, Insect, Scalykind, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Kukri

*Herigga* †
_The Spider Princess, The Nurturer_

*Quasi-Deity*
*Symbol:* A spider's web woven above a pitcher plant
*Home Plane:* Beastlands
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Spiders, insect-eating plants
*Worshipers:* Spider-kin, barbarians, druids, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* CN, N, LN, NG, NE
*Domains:* Forest, Insect, Plant, Spider
*Favored Weapon:* Web (net)

*Nergal*
_Father of Vermin, Lord of the Underworld, The God of Plague_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* White locust
*Home Plane:* Gray Waste
*Godly Realm:* Nergaltos
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Underworld, death, disease, pestilence
*Worshipers:* Warlords, plague priests, cultists, vermin lords
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, LE, CE
*Domains:* Air, Destruction, Evil, Insect, War
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy mace or Longsword
_________________________________________________​
† A new god created by me.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 18, 2008)

...


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 18, 2008)

*GODS OF UNDEATH*
Three undead gods for the cosmology. *Falazure* is also considered to be part of this group. Two are throwback to 2nd Edition, while the third is from the defunct _Arekoz_ campaign world designed by _Dark Portal Games_.

*Kanchelsis*
_Mastraacht, The Beast, The Rake_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Bat with glowing red eyes
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Godly Realm:* Lair of the Beast/Mansion of the Rake
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Blood, magic, vampires
*Worshipers:* Vampires, vampire spawn, the nosferatu, cultists
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Death, Earth, Evil, Magic, Undeath
*Favored Weapon:* Claws (dagger)

*Mellifleur*
_Lich-Lord_

*Lesser*
*Symbol:* Crystal vial in a skeletal hand with ring on fourth finger
*Home Plane:* Gehenna
*Godly Realm:* Death's Embrace
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* Liches, magic
*Worshipers:* Liches, some dracoliches, cultists, sages
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, LE, CE
*Domains:* Death, Evil, Magic, Undeath
*Favored Weapon:* Touch attack (unarmed strike)

*Mulketh*
_God of Death and Magic, The Undead Magician_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A tome with a skull emblazoned on it
*Home Plane:* Acheron
*Godly Realm:* Blood Ritual
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Death, magic, the undead
*Worshipers:* Evil barristers and judges, sorcerers, wizards, the undead
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, LN
*Domains:* Death, Law, Magic, Necromancy, Undeath
*Favored Weapon:* Scythe


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

*GODS OF THE WEREBEASTS*
Here's my list of deities with portfolios related to werebeasts. There are a few moon related gods in this list with worshipers that don't have to be werebeasts. 

Note that *Eilistraee* isn't tied diectly to the Forgotten Realms or the drow pantheon in this cosmology; however, there are drow (and half-drow) in this universe that worship her. *Karaan* (see next post) is from _D&D Book of Vile Darkness_.

*Avatea*
_The Light, The Moons-Goddess, The Princess of the Stars_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Light shining from behind a moon disc
*Home Plane:* Unseen Infinity
*Godly Realm:* Berth of the Moon 
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:*  Moon(s), spelljammers
*Worshipers:* Sailors, (star gnomes), stellar-born werebeasts, those who build and make their living on spelljammers
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, N, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Craft, Good, Moon, Stellar
*Favored Weapon:* Spear

*Balador*
_The Righteous Bear, The Slothful_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Pitcher of mead
*Home Plane:* Beastlands
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Protection, fraternity
*Worshipers:* Werebears, brothers and fathers, barbarians, druids, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, NG, CN
*Domains:* Animal, Chaos, Good, Moon, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword (claw)

*Daragor*
_The Howling Beast, The Wolf_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Werewolf's head
*Home Plane:* None
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Beasts, bloodlust, pain
*Worshipers:* Werewolves, seawolves, worgs, blackguards, fighters
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Bestial, Chaos, Evil, Moon, Pain
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword (bite)

*Eilistraee*
_Lady of the Dance, The Dark Maiden_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Silver longsword outlined on silver moon
*Home Plane:* Ysgard
*Godly Realm:* Svartalfheim
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Song, dance, moonlight, nevae, swordplay, werebeasts
*Worshipers:* Bards, fighters, nevae, rangers, (satyrs and pipers), werebeasts, those who love the world
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, NG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Elf, Good, Joy, Moon, Music, Sword
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Eshebala*
_The Conceited, The Foxwoman_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* A vixen
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Godly Realm:* Vulgarea
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Vanity, charm, greed, cunning
*Worshipers:* Foxwomen, enchanters, female bards and rogues
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Charm, Chaos, Evil, Greed, Moon
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword (claw)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

*Gods of the Werebeasts (cont.)*

*Ferrix*
_Queen of Tigers, The Hunter's Claw_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Green cat's eyes
*Home Plane:* Beastlands
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Play, curiosity, hunting
*Worshipers:* Weretigers, hunters, (kitts), (rakasta), (tabaxi)
*Cleric Alignments:* N, NG, NE, CN, LN
*Domains:* Animal, Feline, Forest, Moon, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword (bite or claw)

*Karaan*
_The Beast God, Patron of Lycanthropes_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Gnawed, broken bones and bloody teeth
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Dark side of nature, savage lust, wanton destruction, werebeasts
*Worshipers:* Werebeasts, bugbears, gnolls, worgs, manticores, evil sphinxes
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Animal, Bestial, Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Moon
*Favored Weapon:* Greatclub or claws and teeth

*Olaash* †
_Gruumsh's Were-Brother, Orc-Worg_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* A werewolf face with orc features
*Home Plane:* Acheron
*Godly Realm:* Worgorik
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:*  Evil, orcs, the moon(s) when full
*Worshipers:* Cultists, orcs and half-orcs, some goblinoids, werewolves, worgs, those with orc blood that are cursed as werebeasts
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, LE, CE
*Domains:* Bestial, Destruction, Evil, Moon, Orc, Strength
*Favored Weapon:* Long sword (bite)

*Squerrik*
_King of Rats, The Plague_

*Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Rat's head with bared yellow teeth
*Home Plane:* Gehenna
*Godly Realm:* Cheisin
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Thievery, disguise, concealment
*Worshipers:* Wererats, assassins, rogues
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, LN
*Domains:* Evil, Law, Moon, Secrecy, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword (claw)

*Underdweller*
_The Darkness of the Sea, The Underdweller_

*Intermediate Deity*
*Symbol:* Tendrils of dark water rising out of the sea
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Evil, darkness, sea depths
*Worshipers:* Aboleths, evil merfolk, seawolves, werecrocodiles
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Evil, Ocean, Undersea, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Trident
_________________________________________________​
† A new god created by me.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

That's all the deities I have done, for now. Expect more as the weeks go by as well as other things for my cosmology. *The Fey* will have to wait for now.

I'm likely to post a list of creatures that are commonly found on the Plane of Twilight Shadowstar Sea next or maybe start working on how the Spirelands are going to work.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

*CREATURES OF THE SHADOWSTAR SEA*​
Here is my inital list of creatures that will be native to the Shadowstar Sea. Any entry marked with a [?] is a note to myself that I'm not sure the creature is appropriate for the plane.

Note that I've not included the *Shadow Creature* template or *Umbral Creature* template in this list. I'm thinking that those two types of creatures won't be native to the Twilight but often show up there. I haven't decided yet.

*OFFICIAL D&D SOURCES*

*Fiend Folio*

Aoa (Droplet, Sphere)
Darkweaver
Giant, shadow
Shadar-kai
Shadow asp
Shedu
*Manual of the Planes*

Energon (Xag-ya, Xeg-yi)
Ephemera (Dusk Beast, Ecalypse, Umbral Banyan)
Twilight Dreadnought (astral dreadnought)
*Monster Manual*

Couatl
Githyanki
Harpy
Lammasu
Lillend
Nightshade (Nightcrawler, Nightwalker, Nightwing)
Rakshasa
Ravid
Shadow Mastiff
Will-o-Wisp
*Monster Manual II*

Glimmerskin
Shadow Spider
*Monster Manual III*

Lumi
Rakshasa (Ak'chazar, Naztharune)
Shadesteel Golem
Trilloch
Twilight Stalker (astral stalker)
*Planar Handbook*

Entropic Creature (template)
Shadow Jelly
Twilight Kraken (astral kraken)
Vivacious Creature (template)
Void Ooze
*Other D&D Sources*

Beacon Moth (Drg #322)
Cloaker, Shadowcloak Elder [LoM]
Dragon, Twilight (shadow dragon) (Draconmicon)
Glimmerfolk (Drg #321)
Gloom [ELH]
Prismfly Swarm (Drg #321)
Shade [FRCS]
Shadow Beast (Ghirrash, Khumat, Thaskor) [MinHB]
Twilight Dweller (rainbow dweller) (Drg #321)
----------------------------------------------------
_Up next... d20 monsters for the Twilight!_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2008)

Quick question about your plane of Twilight KF.

Does it resemble the material plane? Or does it have its own unique geography?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

*THE FEY
Gods of the Seelie
Titania*
_The Seelie Faerie Queen_

*Greater Deity
Symbol:* White diamond with blue star
*Home Plane:* Seelie Court (wanders)
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Friendship, magic, faeries
*Worshipers:* Fey, elves, sorcerers, those who believe in friendship
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CN, CG
*Domains:* Chaos, Charm, Community, Fey, Good, Magic
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Caoimhin*
_God of the Killmoulis_

*Demigod
Symbol:* Tiny bowl and pin
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Food, friendship, killmoulis
*Worshipers:* Killmoulis, brownies
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, NE, CN
*Domains:* Bounty, Charm, Fey
*Favored Weapon:* Pin

*Damh*
_Detailed in the Lands of Harqual thread._

*Eachthighern*
_God of Unicorns and Pegasi_

*Lesser Deity
Symbol:* Unicorn horn
*Home Plane:* Seelie Court (wanders)
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Healing, loyalty, protection, unicorns, pegasi
*Worshipers:* Female elves, unicorns, pegasi
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CN, CG
*Domains:* Animal, Fey, Good, Healing, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Mace (hooves)

*Emmantiensien*
_God of Treants_

*Intermediate Deity
Symbol:* Pair of acorns
*Home Plane:* Seelie Court (wanders)
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Trees, magic, treants
*Worshipers:* Treants, older elves, sages
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CN, CG
*Domains:* Fey, Good, Plant, Magic, Sun, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Unarmed strike

*Fionnghuala*
_God of Swanmays, The White Swan_

*Demigod
Symbol:* White feather
*Home Plane:* Seelie Court (wanders)
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Swanmays, communications, sorority
*Worshipers:* Swanmays, good-aligned fey, women
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Air, Animal, Fey, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Nathair*
_The Dragon of Mischief_

*Intermediate Deity
Symbol:* Wry smile
*Home Plane:* Seelie Court (wanders)
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Mischief, pseudodragons, faerie dragons
*Worshipers:* Pseudodragons, faerie dragons, half-dragon faeries
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Dragon, Fey, Skullduggery, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger (bite)

*Oberon*
_King of Shadows, Lord of Beasts, Prince Consort of Seelie Queen, The Green Man_

*Lesser Deity
Symbol:* White stag
*Home Plane:* Seelie Court (wanders)
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Nature, animals
*Worshipers:* Fey, druids, rangers, kitts
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Animal, Fey, Good, Plant, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword or longbow/composite longbow

*Puck*
_The Goodfellow_

*Lesser Deity
Symbol:* A willow twig
*Home Plane:* Seelie Court (wanders)
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Fluting, dancing, moonlight
*Worshipers:* Fey, bards, lovers, halflings
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CN, CG
*Domains:* Chaos, Fey, Good, Moon, Music
*Favored Weapon:* Siangham

*Verenestra*
_Goddess of Dryads, Nymphs, and Sylphs_

*Lesser Deity
Symbol:* Filigree-edged silver mirror
*Home Plane:* Seelie Court (wanders)
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Charm, beauty, dryads, nymphs, sylphs
*Worshipers:* Dryads, nymphs, petals, sylphs, enchanters
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NG, N, NE, CN
*Domains:* Charm, Fey, Healing, Joy, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

*THE FEY (Cont.)
Gods of the Unseelie
Queen of Air and Darkness*
_The Dark Queen of the Unseelie_

*Intermediate Deity
Symbol:* Black diamond
*Home Plane:* Pandemonium
*Godly Realm:* Unseelie Court
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Magic, darkness, murder, evil faeries
*Worshipers:* Evil sprites and elves, assassins, frostwind viragos, jermlaines, kelpies, redcaps, spriggans, the undead
*Cleric Alignments:* NE, CE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Darkness, Death, Evil, Fey, Magic
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Black Bart*
_The Faerie Pirate_

*Demigod
Symbol:* An evil looking faerie sitting on a treasure chest
*Home Plane:* Pandemonium
*Godly Realm:* Unseelie Court
*Alignment:* Neutral evil
*Portfolio:* The sea, hording treasure
*Worshipers:* Evil sea sprites, half-fey born to the sea, pirates
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, NE, CE
*Domains:* Evil, Fey, Ocean, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Gaff hook

*Spry One, the*
_King of the Quicklings_

*Lesser Deity
Symbol:* A quickling
*Home Plane:* Pandemonium
*Godly Realm:* Unseelie Court
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:*  Quicklings, trickery
*Worshipers:* Quicklings, splinterwaifs, rogues
*Cleric Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Celerity, Chaos, Evil, Fey, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool info on the Plane of Twilight. I thought maybe you had drawn inspiration for it from Birthright.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

*Creatures of the Shadowstar Sea (cont.)

D20 SOURCES [Physical Books]

Advanced Bestiary*

Amalgam (template) (any astral and shadow creature combo)
Crystal Creature (template)
Divine Guardian (template)
Dread Devourer (template)
Mist Creature (template)
Negative-Energy-Charged Creature (template) [?]
Prismatic (template)
Thunder Child (native to Elemental Air, but can be encountered on the Twlight)
*Creature Collection: Revised*

Celestian
Dragon, Mock
Moon Cat
Night Tyrant
*Minions: Fearsome Foes*

Asherake [?]
Fallen, the (template)
Forlorn (often found on the Twilight but not native)
Nightling [?]
Quinnilip
Shattered
Urgoda
*Other D20 Sources*

Kulumar (Year's Best D20)
Malafide (Hyperconscious)
Outcast Angel (template) (Anger of Angels)
-------------------------------------------------
D20 PDF sources I own will be next. But not until tomorrow. It's past two a.m., and I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

*Creatures of the Shadowstar Sea (cont.)*

*D20 SOURCES [PDF Books]*

*Book of Templates: Deluxe Edition*

Darkjaunt Crawler
Immortal (template)
Shadowborne (template) [?]
Undead-Blooded (template)
*Requiem for a God*

Divinely-Infused Creature (template)
Divinity Parasite
Godflesh Golem
Spectre of the Divine
*Tome of Horrors: Revised*

Elemental Dragon, Air (native to Elemental Air but are often encountered on the Shadowstar Sea)
Elemental Dragon, Earth (native to Elemental Earth, but are often encountered on the
 Shadowstar Sea
Elemental Dragon, Fire (native to Elemental Earth, but are encountered on the Shadowstar Sea)
Elemental Dragon, Water (native to Elemental Water, but are encountered on the Shadowstar Sea)
Flumph  
Gloomwing
Midnight Peddler (in cities)
Moon Dog (native to Elysium, but are often encountered on the Shadowstar Sea)
Protector
Quasi-Elemental, Lightning
Rat, Shadow
Shadow, Lesser (not native to but can be encountered on the Shadowstar Sea)
Twlight Mushroom (hazard)
Twilight Shark (astral shark)
Wind Walker (native to Elemental Aire, but are encountered on the Shadowstar Sea)
*Other D20 PDF Sources*

Flashbeast (template) (Template Trove I)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

*Creatures of the Shadowstar Sea (cont.)*

*FAN CONVERSIONS AND CREATIONS*

*Denizens of the Inner Planes* (Planewalker.com)

Balhiir [?]
Darklight
Drelb
Elementite Swarm, Negative
Nimbus
Shimmering Wraith
Vortex (native to Elemental Air, but can be encountered on the Shadowstar Sea [rare])
*Denizens of the Transitive Planes* (Planewalker.com)

Berbalang [?]
Devete
Dhour
Dragon, Astral *
Garmorm [?]
Harriat
Kodragon
Spectral Hound
Translator
Twilight Bird (astral streaker) *
Twilight Searcher (astral searcher) [?] *
*Other Sources*
My creations are marked with this symbol (‡). They are posted her on EN World. I'll link to them and any other EN World creations I'm using, eventally. *Note:* This list is always in flux.

Djilot (native to Elemental Air, but often encountered on the Shadowstar Sea) ‡
Dragon, Ethereal Dreadnought ‡
Dragon, Radiant (by Troy Gomm) *
Kindori (by Mark Doolan) *
Shadow Sprite (EN World, by "Wippit Gudd") *
Time Lord ‡
Twilight Energy Monster (astral energy monster) (EN World conversion) *
Vortex Spider (conversion done by various authors)
----------------------------------------
* Will likely be changed in some way. I don't know yet.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2008)

*From the pages of DRAGON Magazine -- twisted for this cosmology!*

*BALEFIRE*
*Small City*
*Other Names:* City of Lanterns
*Political/Religious Affiliations:* Shadowcrafters.
*Power Center:* Nonstandard (guild).
*Alignment:* Neutral
_________________________________________________
*Population:* 5,277
*Demographics:* Integrated (human 40%, shadar-kai 30%, nightling 15% †, githyanki 7%, drow 4%, shadow sprite 2% ‡, other 2%). (†) A race from _Minions: Fearsome Foes_ by Bastion Press. (‡) A fey creature created and posted on EN World by "Wippit Gudd."
*City Type:* Founded.
*Fortified?:* No.
*Epic?:* No.
_________________________________________________
*GP Limit:* 7,500 gp
*Assets:* 1,978,875 gp
*Main Import:* Foodstuffs.
*Main Export:* Lajandra's Lanterns and other magic.
_________________________________________________
*Authority Figure:* Xurothil, supreme overseer of Balefire [male shadar-kai wizard]; Vargild Kortath, commander of the city watch [male human fighter]; Zaleid, grand master of the Shadowcrafters [male githyanki wizard].
*Important Characters:* Milluefar, Xurothil's apprentice [male drow wizard]; Sadrinal Thillonithar, owner of Sadrinal's Fineries [female elf rogue]; Rhinashai, head of the beacon moth breeders [female shadar-kai ranger]; Nemeth Zorlinn, part owner of the Purple Lantern Tavern [male human wizard]; Albara Stormhammer, part owner in the Purple Lantern Tavern [female dwarf fighter]; Hulkurn, owner of the Emerald Kiss [male human rogue/sorcerer]; Snurrak, famous lanterneer [male lizardfolk fighter].
*Important Families:* Kortath, Shamoon, Thillonithar, and Zorlinn.
*Organizations:* City Watch (nuff said); Lanterneers (workers' guild); Nightshade Covenant (secret society); Obsidian Dancers (secret brotherhood); Shadowcrafters (arcanists' guild); and the Watchers (elite guardmen).
*Adventurers Welcome?:* Yes.
_________________________________________________
*Notes:* This planar city is described in Dragon Magazine #322 (pages 14-20). My version is different in that there aren't as many drow in the city and the city exists on the demiplane known as the Darklands not the Plane of Shadow of the core cosmology. The city is located near a portal that leads to the Tarterian Depths of Carceri. It is rumored that a second portal leading to the Gray Waste is hidden somewhere in the city, but no one has been able to confirm that such a portal exists.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2008)

My version of Balefire has a Shadar-kai ruler instead of a drow ruler due to the rareness of drow this this cosmology. Therefore, the racial demographics for my Balefire are different from those list in Dragon #322.

*Note:* I also changed the race for the grand master of the Shadowcrafters to a githyanki from a tiefling, and I also added a new organization — the Watchers.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2008)

*CONIL-A-ALD*
*Metropolis
Other Names:* City of Spun Glass, Harp of Glass
*Political/Religious Affiliations:* TBD
*Power Center:* Monstrous (lillend); Nonstandard (council of half-celestial brothers and sisters).
*Alignment:* Neutral Good.
*_*
*Population:* 30,000
*Demographics:* Mixed (79% glimmerfolk, 9% lillend, 5% sphinx, 3% human, 2% gnome, 1% djilot †, 1% other races). (†) An extraplanar half-elemetal (air) cat race.
*City Type:* Free.
*Fortified?:* Yes; glassteel dome. (That's my own little touch.) 
*Epic?:* No.
*_*
*GP Limit:* 100,000 gp
*Assets:* 150,000,000 gp
*Main Import:* Manufactured goods.
*Main Export:* Music and art.
*_*
*Authority Figures:* Chyseria of the Luminescent Voice, ruler of the city (10 HD lillend bard 10) and her seven half-celestial children.
*Important Characters:* TBD
*Organizations:* Golden Chord, the (bard's guild); Sensates (faction chapter house); and the Silver Motes (local, young adventuring group).
*Noble Houses:* TBD
*Adventurers Welcome?:* Varies (usually only good or neutra-aligned planewalkers are allowed in the city).
*_*
*Notes:* This planar city has a two-paragraph writeup on page 68 of DRAGON Magazine #321. My version of Conil-a-Ald exists on a massive, floating earthberg in the Darklands and has a fixed planar portal to the Starry Skies of Linnunrata, a new upper plane in this cosmology, located in the heart of the city. Celestials and half-celestial visitors are common in this city and come and go at all hours.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, so I'm looking for NPC suggestions to populate Conil-a-Ald including ideas for Chyseria's seven half-celestial children. Since the write-up in Dragon magazine was so limited, I figured I'd flesh out the city a little more.

The city's main features include "tower's of spun glass, streets of opal, and cool breezes that seem alive with the echo of distant songs."

The city is devoted to music and the arts, which is why the city would have a chapterhouse for the Society of Sensation. However, I want more organizations for the city.

Also, note that violence is prohibited in the city, but my Conil-a-Ald will be more allowing than detailed in Dragon #321. After all, demiplanes can be dangerous places, even in Conil-a-Ald.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres two ideas for the names of gulids: The Golden Chord, The Silver Motes.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2008)

*THE FEY (Cont.)*
*Other Fey Gods*
*Dionysus*
See under The Interloper Gods section in the Lands of Harqual thread.

*Mielikki*
_Mistress of the Forest_

*Lesser Deity
Symbol:* An evergreen
*Home Plane:* Beastlands
*Godly Realm:* Grove of the Unicorns
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Nature, forests, unicorns
*Worshipers:* Elves, rangers, druids, treants, unicorns
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, LG, NG
*Domains:* Animal, Fey, Good, Plant, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar

*Ortwine*
_Queen of Afqithan, Sidhe Lord_

*Lesser Deity
Symbol:* Dragonfly
*Home Plane:* Faerie (Afqithan); or Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Irknaan's Fortress; or wanders
*Alignment:* Chaotic (Neutral)
*Portfolio:* Charm, fey glamoury, lies, trickery
*Worshipers:* Deceivers
*Cleric Alignments:* CN, CG, CE, N
*Domains:* Afqithan, Charm, Fey, Shadow, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar

*Pashandara*
_Goddess of the Woodlands, The Green Nymph_

*Intermediate Deity
Symbol:* A nymph
*Home Plane:* Bytopia
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* The woodlands, fey creatures
*Worshipers:* Brownies, dryads, nymphs, petals, sprites
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, NG, CG
*Domains:* Animal, Fey, Forest, Good, Plant, Sun
*Favored Weapon:* Club

*Rellavar*
See under the *Elven Deities* near the beginning of this thread.

*Rhiannon*
_The Faerie Queen_

*Greater Deity
Symbol:* A faerie crown
*Home Plane:* Faerie
*Godly Realm:* The Queen's Court
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Plane of Faerie, nature
*Worshipers:* Brownies, buckawns, dryads, fossergrims, fremlins, glaistigs, nymphs, oreads, satyrs, sprites, thorns, female druids and rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NE, N, NG, CN
*Domains:* Animal, Elf, Fey, Forest, Magic, Plant, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Club

*Rhode*
_Fey Goddess of Waves and Wives_

*Lesser Deity
Symbol:* A woman sitting at the shore with a child in her arms
*Home Plane:* Faerie
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Protection, nymphs, the sea, wives
*Worshipers:* Nereids, nymphs, sirines, wives
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, CG, LG
*Domains:* Family, Fey, Good, Protection, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Saint Hubert*
_The Hunter, The White Stag_

*Demigod
Symbol:* A white stag 
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Hunters, stags, fairies
*Worshipers:* Fey, druids, rangers
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NE, N, NG, CN
*Domains:* Animal, Fey, Forest, Plant
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Sarula*
See under the *Elven Deities* near the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Anubis*
_Guardian of Death, The Immortal Judge, The Hound of the Dead_

*Intermediate Deity
Symbol:* Black jackal
*Home Plane:* Plane of Twilight
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
*Portfolio:* Guardianship, judgment, death, Plane of Twilight
*Worshipers:* Guardians, embalmers, necromancers, monks
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, LE, LG, N
*Domains:* Law, Luck, Protection, Repose, Strength, Twilight
*Favored Weapon:* Mace or quarterstaff

*My list of domains for this cosmology
Link:* 3.5 - Kulan: The Lands of Harqual


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Moved here from my Kulan: Lands of Harqual thread...*

*THE NON-DEITIES*
Here is a list of those demons, devils, and celestial paragons that have a lot of influence in the Mirrored Cosmology. Note that I consider Tiamat an archdevil and Bahamut a celestial paragon (instead of deities).

Also note that of all the demon lords listed in Fiendish Codex I, only Fraz-Urb'luu isn't included in this list. This isn't to say that that demon lord doesn't exist in the cosmology, just that it doesn't have much influence. The one demon lord that DOESN'T exist in my cosmolgy is Lolth.

None of these beings are considered true deities in my cosmolgy, although they're still very powerful. The stats listed in Fiendish Codex I and II, as well as those for the celestial paragons in BoED, are for Aspects of these powerful immortals.

Also note that the celestial paragons, in my cosmology, are as active as the demon lords and archdevils in having cults and worshippers, although they still prefer to direct good mortals to worship one of the many gods of good. They just won't turn away the devoted (and persistant), however, but their standards are very high.

This list is by no means final.
_________________________________________________​
*Asmodeus*
_Lord of the Ninth, Lord of the Ruby Rod_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* A clawed fist gripping a skull
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Nessus
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Might, oppression
*Servants:* Devils, all persons of ambition
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, LN
*Domains:* Authority, Diabolic, Evil, Law, Tyranny
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy mace

*Baalzebul*
_Lord of the Seventh, Lord of Lies, The Fallen One, The Slug Archduke_

*Archdevil*
*Symbols:* A fly’s head, a web dangling with plump flies, an enthroned slug
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Maladomini
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Strength, guile
*Servants:* Devils, nonconformists, coup plotters, rebels
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, NE, LN
*Domains:* Diabolic, Planning, Retribution, Strength, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Morningstar

*Bahamut*
_The Platinum Dragon, Patron of Good Dragons, Lord of the North Wind_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* Star above a milky nebula
*Home Plane:* Ouno
*Celestial Realm:* Bahamut’s Palace
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Good dragons, wind
*Servants:* Angels, archons (sword archons, with dragon-like wings), good dragons and dragon-kin, some kobolds
*Cultist Alignments:* LG, NG
*Domains:* Air, Dragon, Good, Luck, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy pick (bite)

*Baphomet*
_Demon Prince of Minotaurs_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* The head of a minotaur with blood on its horns
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* The Endless Maze
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Minotaurs, battle
*Servants:* Demons (bulezaus and goristros), minotaurs, evil giants, evil rangers
*Cultist Alignments:* NE, CN, CE
*Domains:* Bestial, Chaos, Evil, Fury, War
*Favored Weapon:* Greataxe

*Barachiel*
_The Messenger_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A pair of silver wings fanned out behind a golden cross
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Celestial Realm:* Lunia
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Heralds, messengers
*Servants:* Angels, archons, heralds, envoys
*Cultist Alignments:* LG, NG
*Domains:* Celerity, Good, Herald, Law, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Bel*
_Lord of the First, Duke of Avernus_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* The Bronze Citadel wreathed in fire
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Avernus
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Treachery, ambush
*Servants:* Devils, warlords
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, LN
*Domains:* Destruction, Planning, Strength, Sword, War
*Favored Weapon:* Greatsword


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Belial*
_Lord of the Fourth_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* A pair of red, glowing eyes over a horizontally positioned ranseur, with the whole image encircled by a red tail ending in a wicked barb
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Phlegethos
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Domination, secrets, seduction
*Servants:* Devils, tricksters, corruptors, lore masters
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, NE
*Domains:* Evil, Knowledge, Secrecy, Seduction, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Ranseur

*Bharrai*
_Mother Bear, The Great Bear_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A bear’s head wreathed in an aura of light
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Celestial Realm:* The Lodge of Eronia
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Living in harmony with nature
*Servants:* Angels, guardinals, forest elves, good druids and rangers
*Cultist Alignments:* NG, CG
*Domains:* Animal, Forest, Good, Healing, Plant
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)

*Dagon*
_Demon Prince of the Depths_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A set of six spiraling tentacles arrayed around a fanged mouth
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Shadowsea
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Sea depths, dark water
*Servants:* Demons (wastriliths), kuo-toas, kraken, chuuls, hags, water nagas, powerful and insane spellcasters
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Blackwater, Chaos, Entropy, Evil, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Trident (claw or tentacle)

*Demogorgon*
_Prince of Demons, The Sibilant Beast_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A forked tail
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* The Gaping Maw
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Beasts of the wild, vile secrets
*Servants:* Demons, evil lizardfolk, ixitxachitl, troglodytes, yuan-ti, cannibals, death knights, pirates
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Chaos, Corruption, Demonic, Evil, Secrecy
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy pick (bite)

*Dispater*
_Lord of the Second, The Iron Duke_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* A fortress embossed on a reinforced miniature shield
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Dis
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* War, intrigue
*Servants:* Devils, those that value stagnant stability, warlords
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, LN
*Domains:* Destruction, Evil, Fear, Strength, War
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy mace

*Domiel*
_The Mercy-Bringer_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A flaming mithral greatsword with silver runes glowing through the fire
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Celestial Realm:* Mercuria (Aurilon, the Golden Spire)
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Mausoleums, justice
*Servants:* Angels, archons, holy warriors, judges
*Cultist Alignments:* LG, NG, LN
*Domains:* Celestial, Courage, Good, Law, Seals
*Favored Weapon:* Greatsword


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Erathaol*
_The Seer_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A book of lore with Erathaol’s image on the cover
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Celestial Realm:* Venya
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Prophecy, libraries
*Servants:* Angels, archons, librarians, prophets
*Cultist Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Dream, Good, Knowledge, Law, Oracle
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Faerinaal*
_The Consort of the Queen of Stars_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A sword and a staff crossed; the sword is etched with stars while the staff is etched with runes
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Celestial Realm:* The Court of Stars
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Emancipation, protection
*Servants:* Angels, eladrins, warriors, freedom fighters
*Cultist Alignments:* CG, NG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Courage, Good, Liberation, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Fierna*
_Lord of the Fourth_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* Same as for Belial
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Phlegethos
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Fire, pain
*Servants:* Devils, outcasts, malcontents, exiles, fire elementalists
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, NE
*Domains:* Evil, Fire, Pain, Skullduggery, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar

*Glasya*
_Lord of the Sixth, Archduchess of Malbolge_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* A copper colored scourge
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Malbolge
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Corruption, growth, agony
*Servants:* Devils, consorts, prostitutes, evil women who wish power, evil druids
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, NE, LN
*Domains:* Corruption, Diabolic, Evil, Pain, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Scourge

*Graz’zt*
_The Dark Prince_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A black, six-fingered hand
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Azzagrat
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Corrupt rulers, decadence
*Servants:* Demons, half-fiends, lamias
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Dark Purity, Demonic, Evil, Temptation
*Favored Weapon:* Bastard sword

*Gwynharwyr*
_The Whirling Fury_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A pair of scimitars crossed together surrounded by a whirling storm
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Celestial Realm:* The Court of Stars
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Good barbarians
*Servants:* Angels, eladrins, good barbarians
*Cultist Alignments:* CG, NG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Good, North, Rage, Summer
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Juiblex*
_The Faceless Lord_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A pseudopod dripping slime
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Shedaklah (contested)
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Oozes and shapeless things
*Servants:* Demons, slimes, oozes, jellies, demented humanoids
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Chaos, Corruption, Evil, Ooze, Slime
*Favored Weapon:* Chain (slam or tentacle)

*Kharash*
_The Stalker, Talisid’s Shadow_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* The head of any lupine animal, usually a wolf
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Celestial Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Wilderness, the hunt
*Servants:* Angels, guardinals, good druids and rangers, woodsmen
*Cultist Alignments:* NG, CG, LG
*Domains:* Animal, Forest, Good, Moon, Wrath
*Favored Weapon:* Short sword (claw)

*Kostchtchie*
_Demon Prince of Wrath_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A hammer rimmed in bloody ice
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* The Iron Wastes
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Wrath, frost giants
*Servants:* Demons, frost giants, ogres, some evil humanoids 
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Chaos, Evil, Fury, War, Winter
*Favored Weapon:* Maul

*Levistus*
_Lord of the Fifth, Prince of Stygia_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* An iron cauldron filled with ice
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Stygia
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Vengeance, betrayal
*Servants:* Devils, evil bards & swashbucklers, pirates and thieves, cold-dwellers
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, NE, LN
*Domains:* Cold, Evil, Retribution, Trickery, War
*Favored Weapon:* Rapier

*Malcanthet*
_Demon Queen of the Succubi_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* An iron thorn drawing a drop of blood from the lower edge of a pair of feminine lips
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Shendilavri
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Hedonists, succubi
*Servants:* Demons (succubi and lilitus), lamias, harpies, half-fiend nymphs, hedonists
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Evil, Seduction, Temptation, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Scourge

*Mammon*
_Lord of the Third_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* A medallion-sized coin emblazoned with his snake-bodied image
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Minauros
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Greed, lust
*Servants:* Devils, merchants, the greedy, beholders, mind flayers, evil dragons
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, NE
*Domains:* Beguilement, Diabolic, Evil, Greed, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Shortspear


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Manath*
_The Horned Duke_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A ram’s head wreathed in silver light
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Celestial Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Wit, amusement, charm
*Servants:* Angels, guardinals, good enchanters, bards, centaurs, good minotaurs
*Cultist Alignments:* NG, LG, CG
*Domains:* Animal, Charm, Fate, Good, Music
*Favored Weapon:* Unarmed strike (slam)

*Mephistopheles*
_Lord of the Eighth_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* A flame rendered in copper and gold
*Home Plane:* Baator
*Diabolic Realm:* Cania
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Fire, magic
*Servants:* Devils, fire elementalists, evil wizards
*Cultist Alignments:* LE, LN
*Domains:* Diabolic, Evil, Fire, Magic, Spell
*Favored Weapon:* Ranseur

*Morwel*
_Queen of Stars_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A circle of eladrins clasping hands and singing
*Home Plane:* Arborea
*Celestial Realm:* The Court of Stars
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Eladrins, communities
*Servants:* Angels, eladrins, elves, mothers and fathers, leaders
*Cultist Alignments:* CG, NG, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Community, Good, Healing, Light
*Favored Weapon:* Rapier

*Obox-ob*
*Demon Prince of Vermin*

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A scorpion dangling by its tail from a jawless human skull covered with twisted runes
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Zionyn
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Poison, vermin
*Servants:* Demons (ekolids), scorpionfolk
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Chaos, Destruction, Entropy, Evil, Insect
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger (sting or claw)

*Orcus*
_Demon Prince of the Undead, Tenebrous_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A skull-headed rod
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Thanatos
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Undeath, revenge
*Servants:* Demons (nabassus), necromancers, the undead, orcs, half-orcs, ogres, giants, the corrupt
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Evil, Death, Darkness, Undeath
*Favored Weapon:* Mace (any)

*Pale Night*
_The Mother of Demons_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A billowing white sheet draped over a starry field
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* The Endless Maze
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Matrons, mystery
*Servants:* Demons, fallen eladrins, harpies, lamias, half-fiends
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Chaos, Corruption, Evil, Knowledge, Secrecy
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Pazuzu*
_Demon Prince of the Lower Aerial Kingdoms_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A twisted bird talon
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Pazunia (contested), Torremor (contested)
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Corruption, flying monsters
*Servants:* Demons (any winged), harpies, gargoyles
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Air, Chaos, Evil, Temptation, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Greatsword

*Pistis Sophia*
_The Ascetic_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* An angel in flight
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Celestial Realm:* Solania
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Serenity, sincerity
*Servants:* Angels, archons, pacifists, truth tellers
*Cultist Alignments:* LG, NG
*Domains:* Celestial, Good, Law, Purity, Thought
*Favored Weapon:* Unarmed strike

*Raziel*
_The Crusader, The Firestar_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A mithral shield, wreathed in holy flame, with a shining sword emblazoned on the shield
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Celestial Realm:* Mertion (Empyrea, the City of Tempered Souls)
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Defending the defenseless
*Servants:* Angels, archons, paladins, unicorns
*Cultist Alignments:* LG, NG, LN
*Domains:* Good, Healing, Law, Protection, War
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword

*Sathia*
_The Sky Duchess_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* An avoral in flight
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Celestial Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Artists, skies
*Servants:* Angels, guardinals, artists, good winged creatures
*Cultist Alignments:* NG, CG, LG
*Domains:* Art, Good, Light, Music, Weather
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)

*Sealtiel*
_The Defender, Patron of Warden Archons_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A warden archon wreathed in light
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Celestial Realm:* Jovar (Pax Exaltea)
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Wardens, defending others
*Servants:* Angels, archons (especially warden archons), anyone who guards others
*Cultist Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains:* Good, Law, Planning, Protection, Wall
*Favored Weapon:* Greatclub

*Talisid*
_The Celestial Lion_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A lion standing proud, roaring at the sky
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Celestial Realm:* Wanders, but spends most of his time on Amoria
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Protection, wisdom
*Servants:* Angels, guardinals, warriors, rakasta, the wise
*Cultist Alignments:* NG, CG, LG
*Domains:* Good, Feline, Healing, Knowledge, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Tiamat*
_The Chromatic Dragon, Patron of Evil Dragonkind_

*Archdevil*
*Symbol:* Five-headed dragon
*Home Plane:* Baator (formerly); Ten Courts (now)
*Diabolic Realm:* The Chromatic Warren (The Sixth Court)
*Alignment:* Lawful evil
*Portfolio:* Evil dragons, conquest
*Servants:* Devils, evil dragons, chromatic dracoliches
*Cultist Alignments:* NE, LE
*Domains:* Destruction, Dragon, Evil, Law, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy pick (bite)

*Vhara*
_Duchess of the Fields_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* The head of an equine animal, usually a horse, with flowers in its mane
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Celestial Realm:* Vhara’s Manse (Amoria)
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* Flowers, happiness
*Servants:* Angels, guardinals, gardeners, those seeking joy
*Cultist Alignments:* NG, CG, LG
*Domains:* Charm, Good, Healing, Joy, Plant
*Favored Weapon:* Quarterstaff

*Yeenoghu*
_Demon Prince of Gnolls_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A triple-headed flail
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Yeenoghu’s Realm
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Gnolls, ghouls
*Servants:* Demons, gnolls, ghouls, roven, evil lupins
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, NE, CN
*Domains:* Chaos, Demonic, Evil, Fury, Hunger
*Favored Weapon:* Heavy flail

*Zaphkiel*
_The Watcher_

*Celestial Paragon*
*Symbol:* A radiant circle of seven silver stars
*Home Plane:* Celestia
*Celestial Realm:* Chronias
*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Portfolio:* Children, the perfect good
*Servants:* Angels, archons, those that protect children, the Exalted
*Cultist Alignments:* LG, NG
*Domains:* Authority, Family, Good, Law, Purity
*Favored Weapon:* Unarmed strike

*Zuggtmoy*
_Demon Queen of Fungi_

*Demon Lord*
*Symbol:* A jawless human skull with a large mushroom growing out of it
*Home Plane:* Abyss
*Demonic Realm:* Shedaklah (contested)
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Fungi, plant monsters
*Servants:* Demons, evil myconids, plant monsters
*Cultist Alignments:* CE, CN, NE
*Domains:* Chaos, Evil, Ooze, Plant, Slime
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar (claw)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*OTHER DEMON LORDS*
Here's a short list of those demon lords, from the list in Fiendish Codex I, that have some influence both on the World of Kulan and on Dark World.

Adimarchus
Alzrius
Eblis
Eltab
Mastiphal
Rhyxali
Soneillon (Sep's version)
Turgalas (this is the one demon lord that has become a deity, in my cosmology)
Also, this cosmology has several unique demons associated with it, which can be found on this thread. Many of these unique demons are associated primarily with the World of Kulan; however, some have considerable power beyond that world.
Here's the list...

Asinmuntah
Atterastrum
Damamedianoche
Dambloed
Diekoningopdieberg
Doodenhaat
Doodvrouw
Indulges in Reveries (fallen plantar)
Kaxathros
Mestarijää
Niveuerus
Pohjoinen Koira
More will be added to that thread as I come up with new ideas.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 22, 2008)

*OTHER POWERFUL "DEVILS"*
There are many more powerful devils spread throughout the Mirrored Cosmology, and not all of them pay fealty to the Archdevil's of Baator. These powerful devils aren't always baatezu either. The most powerful of these are the lawful "demons" of the Ten Courts.

*The Yama Kings of the Ten Courts of Hell*
Like with the Archdevils of Baator, the Yama Kings of the Ten Courts each rule a layer (known as a Court). See pages 165 to 178 of _Beyond Countless Doorways_ for complete details on the Ten Courts of Hell.

*Court's Ruler*
1. Ghost Judge Yama
2. Mud King
3. Eternal Yama Queen
4. Inkstone King
5. Whip Hand King
6. Clockwork Serpent Queen
7. Bronze Bell King
8. Snow King
9. Midnight King
10. Yama King of Kings

Of all these Courts only one is ruled by a true baatezu devil. The *Whip Hand King* is a cornugon devil. Note that, in my cosmology, *Tiamat* has relocated to the Ten Courts and lives on *The Sixth Court* in a underground lair known as *The Chromatic Warren*.

She is the *Clockwork Serpent Queen's* greatest ally, and it is believed that if the Queen can move up to *The Seventh Court*, she will ask the *Yama King of Kings* to let her pass on the mantle of the Sixth Court to Tiamat.

Of course, Tiamat has her own plans. 

It is not known whether or not the ox & vampire demons and the yamado of the Ten Courts are members of the ancient Baatorian race that was overthrown by the baatezu. They claim to be, which annoys the *Lords of the Nine*, a lot. *Asmodeus* absolutely became enraged when the question was put to him by a demonic rival. (That rival died horribly.)

More likely the lawful "demons" of the *Ten Courts of Hell* are their own unique race of fiends. What's one more shade of evil in the grand scheme of things. However, rumors persist that ancient Baatorians have taken up residence amongst the varied denizens of the Ten Courts, and that they are planning to retake Baator, someday.

What is known is that the *Blood War* has never reached the Ten Courts and the denizens of the plane prefer not to be involved in that eternal conflict. As you can guess, many baatezu outcasts have relocated to the Ten Courts, which pisses off Asmodeus even more. He often sends diabolic assassins to infiltrate the Ten Courts to kill rogue baatezu. Their has even been an assassination atempt on the Whip Hand King.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 31, 2008)

*Kulanspace*

Okay, so I've been thinking about the solar system for my World of Kulan campaign, and I've decided that there will be a matching world for every planet in our own solar system. I'm including both the asteroid belt and the Kuiper Belt in this creation process.

So, here's the names I've chosen...

*Sun*
Halne -> Mercury

Trel * -> Venus

Kulan -> Earth

V'sal -> Mars

The Floating Maze -> Asteroid Belt

Zu -> Jupiter

Karel -> Saturn

Tor -> Uranus

Seln -> Neptune

The Fracture -> Kuiper Belt

* Note that Trel was destroyed after Mussin began the Dark Purge on that world. It is now a asteroid field/belt but it isn't anywhere near as big as The Floating Maze.


----------



## Studio69 (Aug 22, 2008)

I notice mentions of the positive and negative energy planes but yet they are unlisted in your planar overview.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2008)

...


----------



## Studio69 (Aug 22, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> In this cosmology, there isn't a Positive Energy Plane or a Negative Energy Plane. I never really warmed up to those two planes, so decided to remove them. Most of the creatures native to those planes in the Core D&D Cosmology are found on The Plane of Twilight and any other planes with positive or negative energy traits.



Very interesting. How have you modified undead and healing/wounding spells to reflect their mechanics for Kulan?


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2008)

*Undead and this Cosmology*
Undead aren't really tied to a specific inner or outer plane for this cosmology (or for Kulan).

I guess you could say that an undead creature's negative power is more internal. Intelligent undead have more control over this energy while mindless undead are animated by others or by negative energy conduits from somewhere. My Ethereal Plane has even more undead issues than it would have normally.

The Plane of Twilight has some areas that are affected by negative energy but it also has positive energy. Farspace has its negative and positive "rifts" as well. These rifts come from planes with those two energy traits but they could just as easily come from somewhere else.

Perhaps there is an unknown plane similar to the Far Realm but with twisted undead abomintions instead of pseudonaturals. Many intelligent undead wish to find this plane and learn its secrets.

I can't remember which of the lower planes have negative engery traits but negative energy could also be siphoned from the lower planes by the most vile arcanists and priests.

I haven't written anything in stone, yet.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2008)

*Temporal Critters!*

Attached is a zipped PDF file that contains converted stats for the monsters from the old 2E Chronomancer accessory.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2008)

*DARKLANDS*​
This demiplane is an alternate version of the Darklands description on page 63 of the _D&D Manual of the Planes_. The Darklands are a plane infused with shadow and negative energy. It is a bleak and evil place best left to the undead or to the evil cultists that live there to learn the plane's secrets.

The Darklands can only be reached through the Ethereal Plane. More specifically, a traveler must pass through the Deep Ethereal to reach the edge of the Darklands. Once there, the blackness of the deep ether opens up into a dark, twisted landscape similar to the Plane of Shadow in other cosmologies. However, the Darklands aren't an infinite plane like that plane.
_________________________________________________​
*Darklands Traits*
*Normal Gravity.*
*Normal Time.*
*Finite Size.*
*Magically Morphic:* Spells such as shadow conjuration and shadow evocation modify the base material of the Darklands. The utility and power of these spells within the Darklands make them particularly useful for explorers at natives alike. 
*Minor Negative-Dominant:* Unprotected, living creatures take 1d6 points of damage per round on the Darklands. At 0 hit points or less, they crumble into ash. However, some areas within the plane have the major negative-dominant trait, and these regions are dominated by undead creatures such as shadows and nightshades. 
*Mildly Evil-Aligned:* Good characters on the Darklands suffer a -2 penalty on all Charisma-based checks. 
*Enhanced Magic:* Spells with the darkness or shadow descriptor are enhanced on the Darklands. Such spells are cast as though they were prepared with the Maximize Spell feat, though they don't require the higher spell slots. The shadow spells listed under "Enhanced Magic" for the Plane of Shadow on pg. 60 of the _D&D Manual of the Planes_ are more powerful on the Darklands as described in that section. 
*Impeded Magic:* Spells that use or generate light or fire may fizzle when cast on the Darklands. A spellcaster attempting a spell with the light or fire descriptor must succeed at a Spellcraft check (DC 15 + the level of the spell). Spells that produce light are less effective in general, because all light sources have their ranges halved on the Darklands.
_________________________________________________​
*Features of the Darklands*
· Castle Perilous (MotP, pg. 82)
· Death Heart (MotP, pg. 82)
· Fortress of Conclusion (Return to the Tomb of Horrors)
· Nightcrawler Chasm
→ Balefire, City of Lanterns (Dragon #322, pg. 14-20)
· The Blinding Tower (Planar Handbook, pg. 162)
· The Sargasso of Entropy (Planar Handbook, pg. 185 - 186)
· The Shining Citadel (MotP, pg. 64)
· The Veil (Planar Handbook, pg. 158)
· Voidstone (MotP, pg. 81)


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2009)

After reading The Great Beyond, I've decided to add these three planes to my cosmology.

Abaddon
Axis
The Boneyard
Abaddon will be part of the Grey Waste; Axis will be its own cog on Mechanus; and The Boneyard will be part of a unique plane I call the Plane of Graves, which was originally meant to be a demiplane. Now, however, it's going to be a lot more.

I've already decided that both Pharasma and Serenrae will be deities in my cosmology. I'll likely add both Urgathoa and Zyphus as well, since those two deities have their godly realms on Abaddon. I'm less sure about the deities of Axis.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2009)

*DEITIES FROM THE PATHFINDER CHRONICLES*
*Pharasma*
_Lady of Graves_

*Intermediate Deity
Symbol:* Spiraling blue and white bolt of energy
*Home Plane:* Plane of Graves
*Godly Realm:* The Boneyard
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Fate, death, prophecy, birth
*Worshipers:* Midwives, expectant mothers, morticians, diviners
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, NE, N, NG, CN
*Domains:* Death, Healing, Knowledge, Repose, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Dagger

*Sarenrae*
_The Dawnflower_

*Intermediate Deity
Symbol:* A winged, golden celestial surrounded by a bright halo of sunlight
*Home Plane:* Elysium
*Godly Realm:* Nishshabur
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Portfolio:* The sun, redemption, honesty, healing
*Worshipers:* Healers, dervishes, those who wish redemption
*Cleric Alignments:* NG, LG, CG
*Domains:* Fire, Glory, Good, Healing, Sun
*Favored Weapon:* Scimitar


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 3, 2010)

Bumped for my reference.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2019)

*The Material Planes of the Mirrored Cosmology*

*Alusia* (DragonQuest)
*Aragard* (3E) (RPB)
*Blackmoor* (DA) (d20)
*Bloodsworn* (homebrewed Oathbound: Domains of the Forge [d20])
*Broken Scarn* (homebrewed Scarred Lands [d20]) (RPB)
*Dendri (Expansion 11)* (BCD) (d20)
*Fallen Realms, the* (hombrewed Forgotten Realms [3E]) (RPB)
*Gothos* (The Hunt: Rise of Evil) (d20)
*Green War, the* (Timothy Brown's Green Races) (d20)
*Icarus* (3E) (RPB)
*Iceshard* (3E) (RPB)
*Krynnfall* (homebrewed Dragonlance [3E]) (RPB) → Taladas Rising (2E/3E) (RPB)
*Lizard Kingdoms, the* (BCD) (d20)
*Maran [aka **Dark World**]* (C&C/Systemless) (RPB)
*Mountains of the Five Winds* (BCD) (d20)
*Nehwon* (LKM) (1E/2E)
*Odyssey World* (RPB) [My primary AD&D 2E setting]
→ Council of Wyrms (2E)​→ Jakandor (2E)​→ Lands of Mystery (Dungeon Magazine)​→ Maztica (2E)​→ Red Steel (2E) | ODYSSEY Savage Coast (2E)​→ Tale of the Comet (2E)​→ Various AD&D 2E adventures/sourcebooks​

*Praemal* (Monte Cook’s Ptolus) (d20)
*Primal Gardens of Yragon, the* (BCD) (d20)
*Ptalmanar [Twin Crowns]* (d20) → there are portals between this world and Kulan. Parts of the Ptalmanar setting have merged with Kulan; this happened during a magical ice age event
*Salitt* (2E/3E) (RPB)
*Sio* (Iron Heroes) (RPB)
*Tellene* (Kingdoms of Kalamar) (d20)
*Tevaeral, Magic’s Last Stand* (BCD) (d20)
*Thraxis* (Morningstar) (d20)
*World of Chanak* (in same Crystal Sphere as Odyssey World) [Creative Campaigning] (2E) → there are portals between this Chanak and Kulan
*World of Kulan* (RPB) [My primary D&D 3E setting]
→ Al-Qadim (2E) (modified for 3E)​→ Arekoz (heavily modified) (d20)​→ Bluffside: City on the Edge (d20)​→ Cauldron [Shackled City Adventure Path] (3E)​→ Dry Lands: Empires of the Dragon Sands (d20)​→ Egyptian Adventures: Hamunaptra (d20)​→ Freeport (d20) | (systemless)​→ Isle of Dread [Savage Tide Adventure Path] (3E)​→ Nentir Vale (modified) (3E <- 4E)​→ Streets of Silver [w/Twin Crowns as reference] (d20)​→ Sharn (3E) (modified)​→ Valus (d20)​→ Waterdeep (3E) (modified)​

*World Unknown, the* (homebrewed Mystara) (RPB)
→ Farend Campaign Expansion (RPB)​


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2019)

*Worlds Beyond the Mirrored Cosmology
Online Worlds*

*The Edge*
*Galovinius* (DD) (d20) → there are portals between this world and Kulan.
*World of Farland* (d20)
*Other Known Material Planes*

*Arcanis* (d20/5E)
*Athas* [Dark Sun] (Revised boxed set time period [2E])
*Caen* [Iron Kingdoms] (d20) → Caen is in my Steampunk Spelljammer cosmology
*Eberron* (3E) → Eberron is in my Steampunk Spelljammer cosmology. No variant in the Mirrored Cosmology.
*Erde* (C&C)
*Eredane* [Midnight 2E] (d20)
*Golarion* [Pathfinder] (PFRPG 2E)
*Krynn* [Dragonlance] (Tales of the Lance and Time of the Dragon [2E])
*Laddroth* (BCD) (d20)
*Oerth* [Greyhawk] (From the Ashes time period [2E])
*Planescape* [2E] → the classic 2E versions of Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, and Greyhawk exist in the standard 2E Planescape campaign setting. Dark Sun will not be directly connected to Planescape, but portals are possible
*Serran* [The Diamond Throne] (AU/AE)
*Spelljammer* [2E] → the classic 2E versions of Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, and Greyhawk exist in the standard 2E Spelljammer universe. Dark Sun will not be connected to Spelljammer at all.
*Thieves' World* (d20)
*Toril* [Forgotten Realms] [post "Time of Troubles" [2E]]
*Wilderlands of High Fantasy* (d20)
*World of Avadnu* [Violet Dawn] (d20)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2019)

*Worlds Beyond the Mirrored Cosmology (Homebrewed)
Knightfall's Homebrewed Campaign Concepts/Settings (RPB)*

*Aernth* (4E)
*AlterEarth* (Alternity 1E)
*Arcanum of the Stars* (Dragonstar v.3.5/Starfinder)
*Battle Planet* (d20F)
*Crater World* (5E)
*Guardian Chronicles* (FATE Core)
*Herofall* (C&C)
*HexWorld* (2E) → exists in the standard AD&D 2E Spelljammer universe.
*Hunter's Planet* (BECMI)
*Lost Shores* (PFRPG 1E)
*Next World, the* (5E)
*Project Phoenix* (Spycraft 1E)
*Risen Lands* (PFRPG 1E)
*Savage Realms, the* (Savage Worlds)
*Second World, the* (2E)
*Swashtopia* (1E)
*Tarras* → w/city of Tantus (demiplane) [My primary D&D 5E setting]
*Rielun* [Time of Ages] (main world of my Steampunk Spelljammer setting)
*Unnamed Universe, the* (Alternty 2E)
*Warped World* (2E)
*Winter World* (1E)
*World of Blackraven* [May become my primary BECMI setting]
*World of Worlds* [various rulesets; primarily 2E/3E]
*Online Fantasy Worlds*

*Charagan*
*Britannia Magica*
*Cydra* (3E->5E)
*Nyllmor* (2E)
*Spira* (@Piratecat)
*Solmand: The Stolen World* (PFRPG)
*Wyre* (@Sepulchrave II) (3E)


----------

